# BOINC "Friendly" Trash Talking



## k4m1k4z3

Wow a BOINC team for OCN? Cool. It was about time.


----------



## godofdeath

hehe now i can do both [email protected] and this
mwahahahahaha


----------



## Gill..

I want to take down overclockers.com quite bad myself.

BOINC Australia, are you serious? Come on guys, we can beat them.

Oh, and as to my take on Captains??? that gave me a laugh. I say we do Czars to keep up with the times.

Big props to Gamer for his tenacity, Bale GRunions and everyone else for helping make this happen....

And Mort of course for bringing it all home for us.....

To all of OCN, if you thought the Chimp Challenge was fun... think of BOINC as a constant Chimp Challenge.....the stats pages are amazing...we can make all kinds of contests..

BOINC for the people, BOINC for the people who can't BOINC. BOINC because it's a funny name, and makes you think juvenile thoughts.

I BOINC because I want to be one who either:
a.)picks up an alien communication
b.)I've personally modeled the Milkyway galaxy at this point, and I'd like to finish the job.
c.)Quantum computing is cool
d.)find a binary pulsar. I would certainly be cooler than you if I did.
e.)participate in many other altruistic scientific endeavors.

So, you've heard of folding - and now you've heard of BOINC. We crunch it all, there is no limit - only what the scientists put out for us.

Combining our imaginations and hard work with the scientists, will ultimately help everyone. There are almost 2 million BOINCers right now....there could be millions more.

So stop trying for FPS and 3D marks and put your CPU's and GPU's to *real* use.

So you've gotten 85 FPS in Heaven, oh wow.....I'm impressed. Not really...you couldn't run Milkyway for 5 minutes without melting your card. Your 4.0 GHz CPu-Z also does not impress me, nor do Pi times for the same reasons. And Furmark?? That's just dumb considering Milkyway does the exact same thing. If I'm to burn out a card, I'd feel much better about myself if it went doing something good versus melting it during a benchmark.

We BOINCer's arguably have more stable systems than most of the OCN community because of the difficulty of maintaining thermal stability while doing these projects















So you think you're a decent overclocker??? Why don't you come join our team tough guys, and see if you can give my 400,000 points a day a challenge. I don't think many of you can. No, I KNOW many of you can't. I will recant this statement *only* when my RAC has been surpassed. So what are you all waiting for???
















How's that for trash talking. Still friendly since it's a hard sell invite, right???


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gill..* 
I want to take down overclockers.com quite bad myself.

BOINC Australia, are you serious? Come on guys, we can beat them.

Oh, and as to my take on Captains??? that gave me a laugh. I say we do Czars to keep up with the times.

Big props to Gamer for his tenacity, Bale GRunions and everyone else for helping make this happen....

And Mort of course for bringing it all home for us.....

To all of OCN, if you thought the Chimp Challenge was fun... think of BOINC as a constant Chimp Challenge.....the stats pages are amazing...we can make all kinds of contests..

BOINC for the people, BOINC for the people who can't BOINC. BOINC because it's a funny name, and makes you think juvenile thoughts.

I BOINC because I want to be one who either:
a.)picks up an alien communication
b.)I've personally modeled the Milkyway galaxy at this point, and I'd like to finish the job.
c.)Quantum computing is cool
d.)find a binary pulsar. I would certainly be cooler than you if I did.
e.)participate in many other altruistic scientific endeavors.

So, you've heard of folding - and now you've heard of BOINC. We crunch it all, there is no limit - only what the scientists put out for us.

Combining our imaginations and hard work with the scientists, will ultimately help everyone. There are almost 2 million BOINCers right now....there could be millions more.

So stop trying for FPS and 3D marks and put your CPU's and GPU's to *real* use.

So you've gotten 85 FPS in Heaven, oh wow.....I'm impressed. Not really...you couldn't run Milkyway for 5 minutes without melting your card. Your 4.0 GHz CPu-Z also does not impress me, nor do Pi times for the same reasons. And Furmark?? That's just dumb considering Milkyway does the exact same thing. If I'm to burn out a card, I'd feel much better about myself if it went doing something good versus melting it during a benchmark.

We BOINCer's arguably have more stable systems than most of the OCN community because of the difficulty of maintaining thermal stability while doing these projects















So you think you're a decent overclocker??? Why don't you come join our team tough guys, and see if you can give my 400,000 points a day a challenge. I don't think many of you can. No, I KNOW many of you can't. I will recant this statement *only* when my RAC has been surpassed. So what are you all waiting for???
















How's that for trash talking. Still friendly since it's a hard sell invite, right???

How come you aren't BOINC EDITOR @ OCN, by now!?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

lol gill i agree your 400k avg is hard to get unless someone boincs with 4 or 5 5870s and then your in trouble. And dang i started running [email protected] those work units are 250megs each talk about ram eaters lol.


----------



## Gill..

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
lol gill i agree your 400k avg is hard to get unless someone boincs with 4 or 5 5870s and then your in trouble. And dang i started running [email protected] those work units are 250megs each talk about ram eaters lol.

See, I was thinking 3 5800 series would be enough to topple me - assuming they're all 5850's or above - on 2 rigs...

As for Editor, - there are other dedicated qualified individuals working it right now. 4 week old son is my priority these days....


----------



## Bal3Wolf

not sure my 5870 only seems to pull around 118-160k a day and i have it clocked at 1010.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Rico im coming to take my spot as #3 back you had about 1.2-1.4mil ahead of me now its down to 800-900k.


----------



## kurt1288

I wish I could be utilizing my GPU right now...instead I'm stuck with my CPU only and it's measly 1500ppd


----------



## kurt1288

Ha! I'm slowly but surely working my way up. 1,000,000 here I come.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kurt1288* 
Ha! I'm slowly but surely working my way up. 1,000,000 here I come.

Thats good every bit helps.


----------



## biltong

PH34R MAH 400 POINTS









Keep it up guys









I'm starting to think using GPUGrid on my GTS250 isn't gonna work out, my GPU only hits about 65 degrees while using BOINC regardless of whether it's getting CPU time or not, while folding heats the thing up to about 72 degrees with rosetta and docking going with 100% usage on both cores.


----------



## JWellington

Man, BOINC is so much fun because it allows ATI GPUS to be much more fully utilized than [email protected] Love to see my 4890 Smoke my i7 in these tests; it's insanity. I only wish [email protected] was that optimized. No, F that. I wish BOINC was more popular; it is so much more fun than [email protected] especially when you get to choose your own particular project. It is great!
I just joined OCN BOINC!!!


----------



## kurt1288

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JWellington*


Man, BOINC is so much fun because it allows ATI GPUS to be much more fully utilized than [email protected] Love to see my 4890 Smoke my i7 in these tests; it's insanity. I only wish [email protected] was that optimized. No, F that. I wish BOINC was more popular; it is so much more fun than [email protected] especially when you get to choose your own particular project. It is great!
I just joined OCN BOINC!!!


Nice to see more people joining. Remember, you can also run BOINC on your CPU (unless you're doing [email protected] on it).


----------



## Gill..

Interesting tidbit -

#5 on the team "buster", is showing real, real good points for a triple core that a.)isn't unlocked and b.)can't be clocked too high with these benchies showing:
Measured floating point speed 2,883 million ops/sec Measured integer speed 8,863 million ops/sec

but...his Milkyway is skyrocketing....

impressive setup, but since this is a trash talking page - unlock or overclock wimp....we want more!


----------



## biltong

Just broke 1k points


----------



## Bal3Wolf

i need to upgrade my 5870s cooler to a vf3000a, the poor vrms are running 80c with it overclocked over 1000 and 1240 on the memory. I did have one of my best days pushing out almost 300k.


----------



## kurt1288

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
i need to upgrade my 5870s cooler to a vf3000a, the poor vrms are running 80c with it overclocked over 1000 and 1240 on the memory. I did have one of my best days pushing out almost 300k.

Lol, that's better than what mine are at. I'm running at a cool 90, without it even being overclocked. And that's only Collatz. If I run Milkyway, then I can see 110-120 temps.


----------



## biltong

OHH SNAP! Why the hell do ATI cards get that hot? don't they shut down or something?


----------



## kurt1288

Quote:



Originally Posted by *biltong*


OHH SNAP! Why the hell do ATI cards get that hot? don't they shut down or something?


I couldn't give you a reason why, other than they just do. And they'll only shut down if they get really really hot. Even when I was running Furmark and watched the temperature go into the low 130s it didn't shut down. The only time it did was when I didn't seat the cooler properly (and it wouldn't even turn on). Supposedly the cards are rated to 120 anyways, but I'd still rather not run it consistently at that temperature.

On a different note, seems like I'll be sitting at my current position on the team ranking for a while. No one else to pass until 1,000,000.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Well im pretty much down and out with my 5870 being dead i *HOPE* asus replaces it maybe with a card that can overclock like normal ones and not be buggy.


----------



## biltong

That's not right. Is it that they have bad coolers or are the chips just that hot? o.o


----------



## 4Brand

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kurt1288*


On a different note, seems like I'll be sitting at my current position on the team ranking for a while. No one else to pass until 1,000,000.



Yep, I (LynnEX) won't be able to catch up at the moment.







I need to find a way to run BOINC 24/7 and catch up to you, you're like 1 day ahead of me with PPD.


----------



## kurt1288

Quote:


Originally Posted by *4Brand* 
Yep, I (LynnEX) won't be able to catch up at the moment.







I need to find a way to run BOINC 24/7 and catch up to you, you're like 1 day ahead of me with PPD.









I've been wondering who LynnEX was







. You might have a chance to do some catching up this weekend, if I decide to game (which means I have to suspend crunching). But if you're not running it 24/7 and you're managing what you are currently doing....geez.


----------



## kurt1288

Damit 4brand. Just had to go a do 160k huh? I shall try even harder now to get Milkyway going.


----------



## 4Brand

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kurt1288*


Damit 4brand. Just had to go a do 160k huh? I shall try even harder now to get Milkyway going.


Hehe. Switched from Milkyway to AQUA with the CPU, just pushing it very hard at the moment.

I'll wait for you at 1m points.









Btw what's your issue with Milkyway?


----------



## kurt1288

Quote:



Originally Posted by *4Brand*


Hehe. Switched from Milkyway to AQUA with the CPU, just pushing it very hard at the moment.

I'll wait for you at 1m points.









Btw what's your issue with Milkyway?










It heats my VRM temps to a cool 110-ish







. What are you running on your GPU? Milky or Collatz?


----------



## 4Brand

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kurt1288* 
It heats my VRM temps to a cool 110-ish







. What are you running on your GPU? Milky or Collatz?

Milky.


----------



## kurt1288

What the...Who the heck is this DarkRyder that just appeared in the number 5 spot on the team?

And that being said, Gill it looks like you might have some competition (in terms of credit/day).


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kurt1288*


What the...Who the heck is this DarkRyder that just appeared in the number 5 spot on the team?

And that being said, Gill it looks like you might have some competition (in terms of credit/day).


Hes a friend of mine real life friend i been buggin him to join us and he finaly did.


----------



## grunion

I noticed DarkRyder on the storm, The Doors popped into my head straight away.

He got me into looking at DNETC, I didn't know it had gpu support.
Is it straight forward or is tweaking required?

Why don't we have an introduction thread?

Another edit> DNETC is indeed straight forward, also has Fermi support, 780 pts on a 12 minute unit.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


I noticed DarkRyder on the storm, The Doors popped into my head straight away.

He got me into looking at DNETC, I didn't know it had gpu support.
Is it straight forward or is tweaking required?

Why don't we have an introduction thread?

Another edit> DNETC is indeed straight forward, also has Fermi support, 780 pts on a 12 minute unit.



DNETC for ati is killer nice but it will get vrm temps super hot my 5870 hit 90c on them but i was getting 6000 per work unit about 30-45mins a unit.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
DNETC for ati is killer nice but it will get vrm temps super hot my 5870 hit 90c on them but i was getting 6000 per work unit about 30-45mins a unit.

Waiting to see the value of my first ATI unit, 34min unit.

It does load up the cards, utilizing 99% of my 480, runs hotter than Collatz does.

The 5870 loads up about the same as MW, ~70amp draw.
Wonder why your VRMs run so hot?
Mine below running dnetc.

Attachment 160158


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Not sure but i thk thats part of the reason my card died was the heat dnetc was making my vrms collatz only got them to around 60 and milky got them to 70s.


----------



## kurt1288

Ya, it seems that out of the ATI projects, Collatz is the nicest on vrm temps. Hence, I run Collatz.


----------



## Gill..

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


Well im pretty much down and out with my 5870 being dead i *HOPE* asus replaces it maybe with a card that can overclock like normal ones and not be buggy.



Oh noo??? What happened??

Stomp machine has arrive. Bow down before the stomp machine before it destroys you in Dirt2, Bad Company2 AND Milkyway.










































: heyyou:


















































































Well, I was just playing that whole time with the 470....now the big boy has arrived.

I tried and tried for 1 GHZ, but Milky would eventually kill it at 2-3 minutes in...I did not want to venture into 1.3 v or above with the stock cooler in my daughter's mid ATX rig. I was shocked at the size, my non-reference 5850's seem small to this, and the 470 was definitely smaller.

And the fan is pretty jet like, but stronger than my old 4870 (which was like putting a harley engine with a moped exhaust system)......

66% fan at 950/1100 (yes I underclocked the RAM for overnight of night 1 of Milky)...86C, 1.225V (I wanted the little extra juice to ensure the 950 stability)..960 and above seems to artifact at 1.25V and above (regardless of v)..










This screenshot was just taken...86C solid 24 hours in.

DarkRyder will go down. Stomp Machine is not scared. He has two compadre's.









Grunion, 80 Amp draw on mine - what clocks you running again?

PS - stability has been achieved again...CPU's both upstairs and down have been lowered 100 Mhz to account for house being warmer...3.5 downstairs, 3.7 upstairs...1 core open on each as well to maintain GPU's madness is uninterupted.


----------



## grunion

950/1275 @ 1.2v

You getting ~75 secs at 950?


----------



## kurt1288

I know I'm cutting in here but....

Haha! I got ahead of you again 4brand, although we'll still end up passing 1 million at the same update.


----------



## 4Brand

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kurt1288*


I know I'm cutting in here but....

Haha! I got ahead of you again 4brand, although we'll still end up passing 1 million at the same update.


Hehe. I just cracked the million.

Hurry up Kurt!


----------



## Gill..

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


950/1275 @ 1.2v

You getting ~75 secs at 950?


yup 75-77


----------



## kurt1288

Quote:


Originally Posted by *4Brand* 
Hehe. I just cracked the million.

Hurry up Kurt!























***. My stats didn't update at all over a 9 hour period...

Oh, that's why. Dam Collatz has been down all night. I think.


----------



## DarkRyder

lol. nice thread started because of me. Bal3wolf knows that will happen when i get a challenge.


----------



## DarkRyder

Time to flex my Boinc'n Muscles.







watch my avg now Bal3.


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*


Time to flex my Boinc'n Muscles.







watch my avg now Bal3.


You better get on it, you got about 3 days before Crossfire is engaged and my ship is making ludicrous speed.

Still debating on keeping both of my 480's and getting a new mobo for my secondary rig









Picture that, CFX Cypress, SLI Fermi


----------



## DarkRyder

nice to know i have better competition than Bal3wolf. He spends more time in the RMA line than anyone else I know lol.


----------



## DarkRyder

just messin bal3.


----------



## kurt1288

Wooo, passed the 2 million mark. Don't worry 4brand, you're gonna get the chance to fly past me. I have to turn my computer off for most of July


----------



## 4Brand

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kurt1288*


Wooo, passed the 2 million mark. Don't worry 4brand, you're gonna get the chance to fly past me. I have to turn my computer off for most of July










Congratulations! Thanks for taking care of me.








I may eventually catch up but not before summer holidays which will start in 2 weeks. Until then enjoy your "leadership".









Edit: Do you think that if I overclock my Phenom from stock clocks to 3.8ish will I see my CPU projects being done much faster? (running AQUA atm)


----------



## kurt1288

Quote:



Originally Posted by *4Brand*


Congratulations! Thanks for taking care of me.








I may eventually catch up but not before summer holidays which will start in 2 weeks. Until then enjoy your "leadership".









Edit: Do you think that if I overclock my Phenom from stock clocks to 3.8ish will I see my CPU projects being done much faster? (running AQUA atm)


If I recall correctly, I don't think I saw much of a change, if any, when I was going between stock and my overclock. That was with Einstein though.


----------



## DarkRyder

you might see a few secs drop off. Not a lot.


----------



## 4Brand

KK. Leaving it at stock clocks then since it's already damn hot here, yes even when there are many mountains around you.


----------



## DarkRyder

http://boincstats.com/stats/boinc_us...3868be841e9182


----------



## DarkRyder

I have now moved up to third. Im coming for you gill...


----------



## Bal3Wolf

I get my 5870 back thursday and hope it works then i will back pushing out 200+k a day.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
I get my 5870 back thursday and hope it works then i will back pushing out 200+k a day.

I still have that 480 here with your name on it


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Got my 5870 back time to start pushing out big #s again.


----------



## Gill..

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DarkRyder* 
I have now moved up to third. Im coming for you gill...


You're all lucky it's been hot as hell, and downstairs has been off a lot last few days....

And no Grunion, I can't picture crossfire and SLI same time (4 on a board!)....if anyone is to do it - it would be you!

All I ask is that you invite us onto the thread you post when you do it, and you post that you've added the 2 480's solely for Physx....just to see the responses...I guess we could make it an inside joke to see how many posts it takes before someone figures out why you really have it like that....and then to make it a legit thread - we'll invite all the people who posted to the team.....illustrating there's more than gaming and benching...

Second reason you're all lucky is that I still lack a job....the _minute_ I get my first real paycheck again... a new PSU and third 5850....I swear!!!!!!!! DARN ECONOMY!!!!!

Edit (3rd reason) - another way for yall to catch up....that was a _hell_ of a sale on Steam, hats off to them for getting all these publishers to sign off on these sales they've been having. I'm making the responsible crunching decision to game downstairs (1gpu) so that the 2 upstairs still crunch away. Cpu's are irrelevant to me. Have to say, loving TF2...had never played it...engie all the way baby. Hidden sleeper gem was Bioshock 2...liking that too. ..MLB2K10 is blah....graphics on the players blah. Plus, I want Nava in....I like Ellsbury, but I would have put in Pedoria back in 07 too (last game I bought)...but it wasn't available...I think Nava should be, I gotta figure out how...Pedroia the destroyah. But....Sox games in real life are good though, because when TV on, computer crunchy crunch of course..no DVD's to stop GPU crunching there....


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gill..*


Second reason you're all lucky is that I still lack a job....the _minute_ I get my first real paycheck again... a new PSU and third 5850....I swear!!!!!!!! DARN ECONOMY!!!!!

Edit (3rd reason) - another way for yall to catch up....that was a _hell_ of a sale on Steam, hats off to them for getting all these publishers to sign off on these sales they've been having.


heh, same situation here








and that steam sale took $ I could have spent on a new card









Why am I the only one participating in the project of the month?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
heh, same situation here








and that steam sale took $ I could have spent on a new card









Why am I the only one participating in the project of the month?

it wont run for me i attach to it and the work units stay at 0% and ram usage for each one only uses 600-700KB.


----------



## gamer11200

I'm running the project of the month, but my credit/day has died off due to the air conditioning being on here. Humidex outside touches 40 celsius, so for this week at least, i'll be running on very low credit/day.


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
it wont run for me i attach to it and the work units stay at 0% and ram usage for each one only uses 600-700KB.

Check the preferences on the [email protected] page and see if something is not correct there.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Everything is right only thing i can think of is it dont like 64bit windows or somthing i have no clue. Iv tried it twice now and it did the same thing no work gets done and it consumes less then a meg per unit.


----------



## DarkRyder

i'm running [email protected] as well. havent gotten any points for it tho. 3-4hr workunits


----------



## DarkRyder

i want to see the wattage draw from Gill's crossfire 3 card setup when its underload lol


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DarkRyder* 
i'm running [email protected] as well. havent gotten any points for it tho. 3-4hr workunits

My work units never finishes the elasped time counts up and the to completion counts down but % stays at 0 and if i shutdown boinc and reopen it the timers starts at 0 again.


----------



## 4Brand

Do you guys also think that we just should make one big thread where we can talk about the status of every project server instead of making a new thread every time once a server is down or back up?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*


i want to see the wattage draw from Gill's crossfire 3 card setup when its underload lol


----------



## DarkRyder

makes since i guess. Just the big ones that we use the most i guess. Dnetc, collatz, milkyway, WCG, seti...


----------



## Chicken Patty

Guys, I went ahead and made a few new threads in the WCG subforum. Should be fun and competitive, check them out.


----------



## vaio

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gill..* 
I want to take down overclockers.com quite bad myself.

BOINC Australia, are you serious? Come on guys, we can beat them.

Oh, and as to my take on Captains??? that gave me a laugh. I say we do Czars to keep up with the times.

Big props to Gamer for his tenacity, Bale GRunions and everyone else for helping make this happen....

And Mort of course for bringing it all home for us.....

To all of OCN, if you thought the Chimp Challenge was fun... think of BOINC as a constant Chimp Challenge.....the stats pages are amazing...we can make all kinds of contests..

BOINC for the people, BOINC for the people who can't BOINC. BOINC because it's a funny name, and makes you think juvenile thoughts.

I BOINC because I want to be one who either:
a.)picks up an alien communication
b.)I've personally modeled the Milkyway galaxy at this point, and I'd like to finish the job.
c.)Quantum computing is cool
d.)find a binary pulsar. I would certainly be cooler than you if I did.
e.)participate in many other altruistic scientific endeavors.

So, you've heard of folding - and now you've heard of BOINC. We crunch it all, there is no limit - only what the scientists put out for us.

Combining our imaginations and hard work with the scientists, will ultimately help everyone. There are almost 2 million BOINCers right now....there could be millions more.

So stop trying for FPS and 3D marks and put your CPU's and GPU's to *real* use.

So you've gotten 85 FPS in Heaven, oh wow.....I'm impressed. Not really...you couldn't run Milkyway for 5 minutes without melting your card. Your 4.0 GHz CPu-Z also does not impress me, nor do Pi times for the same reasons. And Furmark?? That's just dumb considering Milkyway does the exact same thing. If I'm to burn out a card, I'd feel much better about myself if it went doing something good versus melting it during a benchmark.

We BOINCer's arguably have more stable systems than most of the OCN community because of the difficulty of maintaining thermal stability while doing these projects















So you think you're a decent overclocker??? Why don't you come join our team tough guys, and see if you can give my 400,000 points a day a challenge. I don't think many of you can. No, I KNOW many of you can't. I will recant this statement *only* when my RAC has been surpassed. So what are you all waiting for???
















How's that for trash talking. Still friendly since it's a hard sell invite, right???

Hmmmm, almost tempted


----------



## vaio

Quote:


Originally Posted by *4Brand* 
Do you guys also think that we just should make one big thread where we can talk about the status of every project server instead of making a new thread every time once a server is down or back up?










http://boincstats.com/page/project_status.php


----------



## vaio

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...g-you-out.html


----------



## DarkRyder

pup aint got nothin


----------



## vaio




----------



## DarkRyder

i'm sorry. dont cry.


----------



## vaio

See you Saturday


----------



## Chicken Patty

Damn, makes me want to join in. Pup, You can just track my stats right? Just for fun, challenges are awesome


----------



## vaio

Easy.....just record totals beforehand








Let's play


----------



## Chicken Patty

Sure I'll join, I'll be last but **** it, why not?


----------



## vaio

The object of the exercise is fun and to hopefully raise the Boinc profile here.

Elite Crew.....don't worry about getting your butts kicked.....it's just fun and good for your team.


----------



## Chicken Patty

That's why I'm joining


----------



## vaio

I will join OCN team in time


----------



## DarkRyder

lol, they will need all the help they can get vaio.


----------



## gamer11200

I bet you all that we can't make it to 100 by end of this month.

Prove me wrong


----------



## k4m1k4z3

100 members? we lost a few whenever I merged my stats for the different projects I've participated in...


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

I'm currently 18th on Collatz for OCN and moving up fast !!!


----------



## godofdeath

ne1 wanna buy me a hexa so i can run wcg?
4 isn't enuff


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
100 members? we lost a few whenever I merged my stats for the different projects I've participated in...










meant top 100 team.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


ne1 wanna buy me a hexa so i can run wcg?
4 isn't enuff










lol


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*


lol


Dark, was looking at your stats on BOINC the other day and noticed you have some good points on lots of projects. What rigs do you have running BOINC, or how many at least?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chicken Patty*


Dark, was looking at your stats on BOINC the other day and noticed you have some good points on lots of projects. What rigs do you have running BOINC, or how many at least?


to many lol he has 3 rigs at his apartment i know of a q9650 with a 480 and a q6600 with a 5850 and pent-d with a 8800gtx i think. Im not sure what other rigs he has.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

His collatz stats shows a few computers...
http://boinc.thesonntags.com/collatz...hp?userid=3133


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


to many lol he has 3 rigs at his apartment i know of a q9650 with a 480 and a q6600 with a 5850 and pent-d with a 8800gtx i think. Im not sure what other rigs he has.


Cool, I have three rigs running as well but only WCG and [email protected]


----------



## Gill..

Hint at 1M every 3 days, plus 400K daily:









Ok, so what the hell is that a picture of - and what do you mean?

The plan for me to pull 1M every 3 days in addition to 400,000 normally with my current hardware (2 CPU's, 3 GPU's). I just kept following the RAC trends to see what bumped it the most (in BOINC total - the jump from 150 to the top 100 RAC is *nearly impossible*)...but I've gotten as low as 102 or so and can't seem to get that last little jump...

And then you guys had me go and try DNETC.....

And I came up with the plan .....

But you all want this said contest this week - so haha - no plan for you guys......

More clues as week goes on if I can.


----------



## k4m1k4z3




----------



## vaio

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gill..*


Hint at 1M every 3 days, plus 400K daily:









Ok, so what the hell is that a picture of - and what do you mean?

The plan for me to pull 1M every 3 days in addition to 400,000 normally with my current hardware (2 CPU's, 3 GPU's). I just kept following the RAC trends to see what bumped it the most (in BOINC total - the jump from 150 to the top 100 RAC is *nearly impossible*)...but I've gotten as low as 102 or so and can't seem to get that last little jump...

And then you guys had me go and try DNETC.....

And I came up with the plan .....

But you all want this said contest this week - so haha - no plan for you guys......

More clues as week goes on if I can.


Maybe you should PM your masterplan to DarkRyder and Gruniion?









I have a plan too.......crunch more than the opposition......simplez!


----------



## Chicken Patty

pup eatz the simplez pupz! LOL


----------



## vaio

What's with the sig CP?
Where's the i7?....You broke it again?


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vaio* 
What's with the sig CP?
Where's the i7?....You broke it again?









Naw, it's crunching it's ares off bro







The rig in my sig is my main rig.


----------



## Chicken Patty

damn pup, what did you do with DR's pie. You left him with nothing but a little chunk of lime pie


----------



## vaio

Nothing to do with me.
Think he just hasn't reported in yet.

I am re-assigning to Poem to maintain my position


----------



## jazznaz

Pleased to report that the new setup is working great, and I should be pulling 100k a day when I'm able to leave it up and running 24/7 from October. For now I'll be chasing 1,000,000 and then coming after the top 20, maybe even the top 10 - you never know!


----------



## Chicken Patty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jazznaz* 
Pleased to report that the new setup is working great, and I should be pulling 100k a day when I'm able to leave it up and running 24/7 from October. For now I'll be chasing 1,000,000 and then coming after the top 20, maybe even the top 10 - you never know!









way to go jazznz


----------



## k4m1k4z3

nice. I'm getting like 2k a day. tops.


----------



## Gill..

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


nice. I'm getting like 2k a day. tops.


Intel inside.









Sorry - had to post like that originally - how CLASSIC and AWESOME is this following picture.

Darkryder and I will rule all of BOINC one day...you watch.










Edit2 - my "trash talk" of the night officially will be to point out 9 "hosts" versus fifty (from said bugger who just passed me!)...I'm getting a laptop (once in 5 year oppt...)to get the crown back punk. 5650 (400 Stream threads)....just still up on the air on the processor (Intel inside,







)...thinking i5's - since I'm unlikley to OC it much due to it being a laptop???

But finding Phenom's in that range too (all 17 inch Acer's)....think that will be enough for a bit? Haven't "Intel inside"'d it in a while....those chips look pretty nice

Can't commit to another 5850 yet...give me 3 more weeks...


----------



## DarkRyder

Finally someone backs me up.


----------



## vaio

I think Boinc records "all time" hosts not just current ones so host figures are meaninggless.

IE.....IF a rig is renamed it will become another host.


----------



## jazznaz

I'm making inroads into the top 30 and none of you punks can stop me...


----------



## k4m1k4z3

I just fired up a GTX 295, and 2 8800 GT for collatz... time to get some points rolling.


----------



## Gill..

Hey, where did this client come from?










516 GFLOPS from a laptop? No way.....2 more cores for crunching, plus - 2 for posting trash talk, tunes etc...

Yeah, I might need a cooler. Not OCing CPU, GPU I've brought it up 100 Mhz to 650.... hitting 70C plus but scared to leave it alone at those temps.

So 1 5650 in BOINC world = 1/5 of 1 of my 5850's and 1/6 of the 5870. But I can't walk around with those.......

LOVING this thing so far....

Pound for pound, dollar for dollar though - there's no comparison to a desktop if you just want absurd power...but this thing is certainly no slouch - 400 Stream threads is definitely respectable....

The N930 X4 Phenom II 2.0 Ghz is approximately 50% of my 550 BE on the in-client benchies 2.0 vs. 3.81 - makes sense....no L3 on the mobile Phenom's though....

I've LOOKED everywhere for the Thermal limit datasheets on AMD...no go ..I've heard 99C is fine for these...sound about right?

I'd be pretty embarrassed if I burned it out overnight...most people on Earth would be able to just get it fixed and move on in life... you guys would see my client disappear and my RAC drop...questions start..I'd have to admit it and then I'd never hear the end of it.....not gonna happen


----------



## Gill..

sorry, delete please, browser double posted


----------



## vaio

Ooh.....I have a Gill on my overatke radar


----------



## jazznaz

Just hit one million... I'm on the way up


----------



## vaio

Congrats









It's a lot easier than it used to be.....10 mil before you know it


----------



## LiLChris

Had to dig deep for this!

Are we all too nice in this section?


----------



## Phobos223

Nice, was wondering what happened to this thread









...well I just blew past Bann yesterday so fast that he is barely a speck in my rearview... and now I got Darius squarely in my sights! Better up your game Darius or you gonna get smoked by Friday









Now just gotta see if I can take out Ryder's RAC...


----------



## 4Brand

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phobos223* 
Nice, was wondering what happened to this thread









...well I just blew past Bann yesterday so fast that he is barely a speck in my rearview... and now I got Darius squarely in my sights! Better up your game Darius or you gonna get smoked by Friday









Now just gotta see if I can take out Ryder's RAC...









What are you crunching with at the moment? You're putting up some nice numbers as of lately.


----------



## jazznaz

Just a month to go until I've got unlimited electricity usage and I can be crunching 24/7. Then I'll be making a move into the top 5 for RAC. You heard it here first!


----------



## Phobos223

Man I like this thread already









4Brand I got 3 quads going + my sig rig (minus the 5870 is in repair still)

Currently GPUs = 5550, 5770, 4850x2, and a GTX 280 which I borrowed to test GPUgrid but am giving back tonight









Been getting mad points without the 5870 which clears nearly 300K by itself so you guys are lucky I havn't moved up faster







My 5870 should be back anyday now, and I got a second on the way









YALL ARE GOING DOOOOOOOOWN









.. gonna have to change the name of my sig rig to Tackum Stackum *RACum*


----------



## k4m1k4z3

I wish I had an ATI card to crunch on...


----------



## Phobos223

Should get a 5770 for cheap dude, those thing really crunch well. One dude on here said he could get very many points with his, but mine rocked ~150K yesterday on Dnetc


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phobos223* 
Nice, was wondering what happened to this thread









...well I just blew past Bann yesterday so fast that he is barely a speck in my rearview... and now I got Darius squarely in my sights! Better up your game Darius or you gonna get smoked by Friday









Now just gotta see if I can take out Ryder's RAC...










not a chance.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phobos223* 
Should get a 5770 for cheap dude, those thing really crunch well. One dude on here said he could get very many points with his, but mine rocked ~150K yesterday on Dnetc

they are good for points yes, but lack the dp of the 58xx series cards.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

I was looking at getting a 48xx card, but I think for now I should save all my money for paying rent...


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DarkRyder* 
they are good for points yes, but lack the dp of the 58xx series cards.

YEa that kinda sucks, but for me its ok... not much of a Milky Way guy myself... I like Collatz and Dnetc







My other cards can handle the DP stuff so it's all good

And I'm comin after that RAC!!!







hehe


----------



## 4Brand

Nice crunching farm Phobos.









I so bad want another 5850 or 5970 which I actually would kill for.








The 6k series shall come and make the 5k series more affordable.


----------



## manchesterutd81

Guys im coming up fast watch out... now if i can just get the wife too like being hot while working in the office!!!

IM 67 and climbing!!!


----------



## one-shot

Here is some motivation. There is a guy on XS working on an array of computers capable of 100K PPD. Get started!

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...=258475&page=2

EDIT: It's on WCG. I didn't specify clearly enough.


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:


Originally Posted by *4Brand* 
Nice crunching farm Phobos.









I so bad want another 5850 or 5970 which I actually would kill for.








The 6k series shall come and make the 5k series more affordable.

Here it is the farm minus the latest B55 box


















This is a steamy corner during the day when it's hot out!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *one-shot* 
Here is some motivation. There is a guy on XS working on an array of computers capable of 100K PPD. Get started!

100K PPD? Sounds like breakfast to me









EDIT: Ahh that dude is trying to do 100K PPD in WCG... now that would be a serious feat!


----------



## manchesterutd81

Err im pulling so much data that its messing with netflix when the kids are watching it... the wife says i have to do something...

if i tell it to have 1 days worth of work and to only use the internet between 2300 and 0600... can i still put up the numbers i am?????

thanks
josh

btw got another comp in the works that will make 3 crunching up up TTT baby!!! lol

Sweet just noticed 66!!!


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *one-shot*


Here is some motivation. There is a guy on XS working on an array of computers capable of 100K PPD. Get started!

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...=258475&page=2

EDIT: It's on WCG. I didn't specify clearly enough.


That is sweet. Once I get out of school and start making the money







I will be doing something very similar. (but probably geared for folding)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *manchesterutd81*


Err im pulling so much data that its messing with netflix when the kids are watching it... the wife says i have to do something...

if i tell it to have 1 days worth of work and to only use the internet between 2300 and 0600... can i still put up the numbers i am?????

thanks
josh

btw got another comp in the works that will make 3 crunching up up TTT baby!!! lol

Sweet just noticed 66!!!


Just make sure it is set to DL a bunch of work, and then limit when it can access the internet.


----------



## IdPlease

Quote:


Originally Posted by *manchesterutd81* 

Sweet just noticed 66!!!


Nice









I'm ranked 37 overall .. started about 10millionth 4 days ago .. hahaha

Dam RNA World: .. Pending credit: 4,399.75 grrr .. Give it to meeeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## manchesterutd81

Oh Snap just figured out i can use preferences but when no one is here like right now i can say upload and download away with out changing every account!!!!

Bloody awesome!!

here is a bump up since im uploading 50 files


----------



## Gill..

HaHA - I'm doing more important work than all of you (yes, this is for "trash talk" purposes only).
















Just wanted to brag, got home from work and saw I just crunched an LHC Sixtrack wu!!!!!!!!!










LOVE getting work from the LHC! Just goes to show you new guys, even if a project has little work - it will still come if you stick it out and keep participating.


----------



## un-nefer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *one-shot*


Here is some motivation. There is a guy on XS working on an array of computers capable of 100K PPD. Get started!

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...=258475&page=2

EDIT: It's on WCG. I didn't specify clearly enough.


100K PPD on BOINC? That is actually pretty easy to do.

What he is doing doesn't make sense to me tbh. He is build 8 PCs and running that elaborate cooling setup with 2 car radiators to only get 100K PPD from each PC. He could build 2 PC's and run 4x HD4870's in each and make the same total PPD without building 8PCs and wasting the extra power needed for that many PCs.

Credit to the guy for going all out though. Now if he stuck 4x GPU in each of those 8 PCs he builds, he would have an awesome farm


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *un-nefer*


100K PPD on BOINC? That is actually pretty easy to do.

What he is doing doesn't make sense to me tbh. He is build 8 PCs and running that elaborate cooling setup with 2 car radiators to only get 100K PPD from each PC. He could build 2 PC's and run 4x HD4870's in each and make the same total PPD without building 8PCs and wasting the extra power needed for that many PCs.

Credit to the guy for going all out though. Now if he stuck 4x GPU in each of those 8 PCs he builds, he would have an awesome farm










You can get 100k ppd on WCG by running 8 x 4870s?


----------



## manchesterutd81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


You can get 100k ppd on WCG by running 8 x 4870s?


how about running 4 4870X2s,,,




































that might be my next 2 cards... seeing these dual ones are doing good

josh


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:


Originally Posted by *un-nefer* 
100K PPD on BOINC? That is actually pretty easy to do.

What he is doing doesn't make sense to me tbh. He is build 8 PCs and running that elaborate cooling setup with 2 car radiators to only get 100K PPD from each PC. He could build 2 PC's and run 4x HD4870's in each and make the same total PPD without building 8PCs and wasting the extra power needed for that many PCs.

Credit to the guy for going all out though. Now if he stuck 4x GPU in each of those 8 PCs he builds, he would have an awesome farm









Lets see if you can do 25K PPD in WCG... Takes a lot of juice.


----------



## manchesterutd81

62!!!!

Im coming guys



















































:wheee :


----------



## un-nefer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
You can get 100k ppd on WCG by running 8 x 4870s?

Not sure, never tried.

I get just over 100K PPD from [email protected] with my HD4870. So theoretically I could get at least 400K PPD from my PC if I had 4x HD4870's.

Someone mentioned in another thread that HD4870x2 are not as good as 2 physical HD4870's because the second GPU on the HD4870x2 is clocked slower and takes longer to complete a WU.

ATM I'm doing a WU every 176 seconds, which is just on 490WU a day, and I am getting 213.76credits per WU - so approx 104742 credits a day for a single HD4870.

Maybe it is harder to get credits in other projects, but in [email protected] 100K a day is easy.


----------



## manchesterutd81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *un-nefer* 
Not sure, never tried.

I get just over 100K PPD from [email protected] with my HD4870. So theoretically I could get at least 400K PPD from my PC if I had 4x HD4870's.

Someone mentioned in another thread that HD4870x2 are not as good as 2 physical HD4870's because the second GPU on the HD4870x2 is clocked slower and takes longer to complete a WU.

ATM I'm doing a WU every 176 seconds, which is just on 490WU a day, and I am getting 213.76credits per WU - so approx 104742 credits a day for a single HD4870.

Maybe it is harder to get credits in other projects, but in [email protected] 100K a day is easy.

yeah its been mentioned... im curious, can i over clock to make it all work better...

I will be OC this weekend when i have some time..

*The game is about to begin and im going to get my game face on guys!!!*


----------



## FallenFaux

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IdPlease* 
Nice









I'm ranked 37 overall .. started about 10millionth 4 days ago .. hahaha

Dam RNA World: .. Pending credit: 4,399.75 grrr .. Give it to meeeeeeeee!!!!

I pass you once and then you shot ahead. I need to get another computer running, I cant let you get away that easy.


----------



## un-nefer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *manchesterutd81* 
yeah its been mentioned... im curious, can i over clock to make it all work better...

I will be OC this weekend when i have some time..

*The game is about to begin and im going to get my game face on guys!!!*






























Maybe. It depends how well they overclock. For my result, I'm running 800core/1000memory. If you can get both GPUs in your HD4870x2 to those speeds via OC then you will be able to do a WU in [email protected] in under 3 minutes too.


----------



## IdPlease

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FallenFaux* 
I pass you once and then you shot ahead. I need to get another computer running, I cant let you get away that easy.
















I not crunching the big credits yet.









Currently only 3 projects on the go:

RNA World
EON2

and DNETC (only running on one 5770)

Still waiting for some hardware, then can blitz DNETC / Collatz.

Your close to catching me up tho.. dammit!!!!









haha


----------



## manchesterutd81

I am curious now... since i have dual cards with multiple GPU, does that mean im crunching like i have 4 comps although with diffrent speeds since the chips are not clocked the same..?









Or is it i need to break my comp up and throw my 2nd 4870x2 on another motherboard and let it eat away in another comp to get me more points.. but if i do that my cpu will be a POS not the X6 1090T i have in my sig rig???























Either way like i said guys im gunning for the top... TTT BABY


































































josh


----------



## un-nefer

both 4870x2's in one comp will be a little less expensive to run (electricy/power wise). Regardless of if they are both in the same PC or in separate PC's, the card's GPU's should crunch the same (unless of your PC is so old that your CPU is slowing things down).

So it's really up to you if you want to run 2x PC's 24/7 with a single 4870x2 in each or 1x PC 24/7 with both cards in it.


----------



## jazznaz

You should run something like MSI Afterburner to have a look and see what the GPUs are clocked at. The BOINC application doesn't take full advantage of a crossfire setup as far as I am aware - at least not in the case of the 4870x2 working on [email protected]

Provided the CPU on the other board is powerful enough to handle the GPU (which it almost definitely will be), then I'd say that that's probably the way to the most points for you. And also, that running 4 separate 4870s on different boards would be the way to achieve the most points.

Unless someone can tell you a trick to raise the clock speed on the secondary processor!

One way to settle it would be to try it out and use MSI Afterburner to check the clock speeds of the cards in the different arrangements.


----------



## FallenFaux

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IdPlease* 
I not crunching the big credits yet.









Currently only 3 projects on the go:

RNA World
EON2

and DNETC (only running on one 5770)

Still waiting for some hardware, then can blitz DNETC / Collatz.

Your close to catching me up tho.. dammit!!!!









haha

I'm running milkyway on my 2 rigs, but I think I'm going to swap my second computer (2.8Ghz Athlon II X2 & 3870X2) over to Collatz since I heard it does better with the 3800 series.

I noticed a drop in my production, and turned my other computer's monitor on and it turns out Windows media was trying to do some setup thing, and it's usage was cutting the computer's production in half


----------



## manchesterutd81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jazznaz* 
You should run something like MSI Afterburner to have a look and see what the GPUs are clocked at. The BOINC application doesn't take full advantage of a crossfire setup as far as I am aware - at least not in the case of the 4870x2 working on [email protected]

Provided the CPU on the other board is powerful enough to handle the GPU (which it almost definitely will be), then I'd say that that's probably the way to the most points for you. And also, that running 4 separate 4870s on different boards would be the way to achieve the most points.

*Unless someone can tell you a trick to raise the clock speed on the secondary processor!*

One way to settle it would be to try it out and use MSI Afterburner to check the clock speeds of the cards in the different arrangements.


IS there a trick.. i know in CCC that i can OC but i think i can only go up so far on the second chip like you say///

josh


----------



## jazznaz

I've not spent a huge amount of time on trying to get this sorted out, so I'm still sat at 750Mhz primary and 507Mhz secondary. I might have a go at getting both cores up to 750Mhz over the weekend.


----------



## manchesterutd81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jazznaz* 
I've not spent a huge amount of time on trying to get this sorted out, so I'm still sat at 750Mhz primary and 507Mhz secondary. I might have a go at getting both cores up to 750Mhz over the weekend.

YIKES... ive got to do the same then..









Cant let ya have the top spot lol...


----------



## un-nefer

What are you guys using to OC your GPU? If AMD CCC and MSI Afterburner are limiting the second GPU, give GPUTOOL a go.

At the top there is a drop down for each GPU and then once selected you can OC core and mem well past the limits used in CCC.


----------



## manchesterutd81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *un-nefer* 
What are you guys using to OC your GPU? If AMD CCC and MSI Afterburner are limiting the second GPU, give GPUTOOL a go.

At the top there is a drop down for each GPU and then once selected you can OC core and mem well past the limits used in CCC.

will do









i see you coming in the ranks .. you running 24/7?

sweet im at 59 even though it says 62!!

Im getting like 21k points per period but i dont understand how some guys are doing like 50 to 80k

josh


----------



## jazznaz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *manchesterutd81* 
YIKES... ive got to do the same then..









Cant let ya have the top spot lol...









Haha, I much as I want to beat you it's all in the name of the team too - so I'll let you know if I make any progress...


----------



## un-nefer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *manchesterutd81* 
will do









i see you coming in the ranks .. you running 24/7?

Yeah, I'm leaving my sig rig on 24/7 atm. I've just come to an agreement with the wife and all is good for now.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *manchesterutd81* 
sweet im at 59 even though it says 62!!

You're at 54 of all OCN now, and 50 of OCN [email protected], nice one man









Quote:


Originally Posted by *manchesterutd81* 
Im getting like 21k points per period but i dont understand how some guys are doing like 50 to 80k

It depends on the projects you choose. With your 2 4870x2's if you run [email protected] 24/7 on them you should easily top 300K a day - not including CPU WU's.

Try and edit each project's preferences to suit your hardware. Run projects that can use your GPU on only your GPU, and leave CPU for other projects and you'll be able to cruch away and help a few prohects at a time









I'm doing [email protected] on my GPU and WCG's "help conquer cancer" on my CPU now. And I'm starting to set up all the computers at work to run rosetta when they drop to idle for longer then 2 minutes


----------



## Phobos223

I am trying to understand the issues you guys are having with you 4870x2's getting both cores to OC?

I have a 4850x2, and with Afterburner set to apply the changes to both cores I can go up to like 777/1200 before heat becomes an issue...

I'm new to these cards, but still trying to understand how some of you guys cant get the 2nd core to clock well?


----------



## blox

Rivatuner allows OC both GPUs on a 4870x2. One will always have more headroom, because the blower is cooling the 2nd GPU with air warmed by the first.

Oh rite, trash talking... erm.. my doorknob processes WU faster than your mom

And Arima AMD Opteron Quad Core - looks nice, but only has 1 PCI slot









Rico2001... you stopped crunching? Cos in 3 mil your spot is mine.. muahaha<cough>ahaha


----------



## jazznaz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phobos223* 
I am trying to understand the issues you guys are having with you 4870x2's getting both cores to OC?

I have a 4850x2, and with Afterburner set to apply the changes to both cores I can go up to like 777/1200 before heat becomes an issue...

I'm new to these cards, but still trying to understand how some of you guys cant get the 2nd core to clock well?

As far as I understand it, the secondary core is only clocked up to the maximum when playing a game that supports crossfire in fullscreen mode. Then the core kicks in at full clock and memory speed. Since BOINC does not emulate this scenario, you're stuck at 507Mhz on the secondary core unless you play around with it.

I've had no luck in MSI other than to set a custom fan setting to keep the temperature as low as possible. Will give Rivatuner a go when I've persuaded it to run under x64.


----------



## Phobos223

^^^ See with my 4850x2 I can clock both cores up to whatever I want (currently 777) and If I push MW or Collatz on it then it runs on WU on each core, at full speed. The only problems I have is with DNETC, because it like to use both cores on the same WU at the same time, and sometimes one of the cores will stop processing. SO usually I just run Collatz and MW since they work the best, and do DNetc on my 5xxx gpus


----------



## DarkRyder

sounds like the right idea to me


----------



## jazznaz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phobos223* 
^^^ See with my 4850x2 I can clock both cores up to whatever I want (currently 777) and If I push MW or Collatz on it then it runs on WU on each core, at full speed. The only problems I have is with DNETC, because it like to use both cores on the same WU at the same time, and sometimes one of the cores will stop processing. SO usually I just run Collatz and MW since they work the best, and do DNetc on my 5xxx gpus

That's really strange, I find that DNETC maxes both cores out to 100% usage really well and generates loads of points. Weird how similar setups behave so differently!


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jazznaz* 
That's really strange, I find that DNETC maxes both cores out to 100% usage really well and generates loads of points. Weird how similar setups behave so differently!

Mine seems to do that 2, but if I do random spot checks on it, a lot of times I will see that one core is not being used at all!!

Weird I know... oh well... plenty of projects works great on that card so I switch it up!

Also, what kind of cooling do you guys have on your 48X0x2 cards?? I got rid of the stock cooler last nighto n mine, and installed 2 Zalman VF900s on it... they fit perefctly and I dropped like 10C off my load temps (depending on the project, collatz seems to be like 20C!) and the noise level has been cut down by at least 75%... I cannot hear the card over my other case fans which is awesome!

Anyways, highly reccommend that cooler for anyone looking for something to quite/cool those beastly cards!


----------



## jazznaz

I've got an Accelero Xtreme, but it's not working as well as it should be. Need to have a proper look at it, but I'm no expert and have no idea what I'm going to be looking for...


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jazznaz* 
I've got an Accelero Xtreme, but it's not working as well as it should be. Need to have a proper look at it, but I'm no expert and have no idea what I'm going to be looking for...









Well you may try to remove it, and redo the TIM with some MX3.

Also, with any cooler that is not exhausting the hot air out the back of the case, when the side panel is on all that heat just hangs around the case and will heat up everything else. May try a blowhole on your case panel flipped to exhaust the hot air instead of blowing air in.


----------



## un-nefer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jazznaz* 
As far as I understand it, the secondary core is only clocked up to the maximum when playing a game that supports crossfire in fullscreen mode. Then the core kicks in at full clock and memory speed. Since BOINC does not emulate this scenario, you're stuck at 507Mhz on the secondary core unless you play around with it.

Did you give gputool a go? It allows you to set the 2D and 3D clock/mem speeds independantly









Download and install GPUTOOL (HERE).

Then start it up and go to the "Fan Control" tab and set the fan control option to "hardware" and at the bottom set the "mode" to "Fixed".

Then you'll see in the grid area a line with2 dark points on it - drag the first/left point all the way to the bottom left (around 10C and 0%) and then drag the second/right point across the top to 60C and then down to 80%.

This will make the fan come on 100% above 60C and then scale down the fan's speed to 80% just under 60C and from there it'll scale down the fan's speed further as the card's temp drops further. Play around with it and you should find a good compromise between temps and fan noise.

Then go back to the "Clocks" tab.

Now before you adjust the clocks, at the very top you'll see a drop down list that lists your GPU. If you have a card that has 2 GPU's then that drop down list will list both of them. Select the first card.

Just under where it lists the tab names, you'll see a second drop down list that lists your card's 2D/3D levels. Select the first option (most likely "2D Clocks") and then under the drop down box, set the sliders to the OC you want to run in 2D and then click apply.

Then go back to the second drop down list and select your card's next 2D/3D level (most likly "3D Clocks") and again set the sliders to the OC you want to run and then click apply.

Keep repeating until you have set the speeds you want for each of your card's levels. And then in the very top drop down list again, select your next GPU and repeat.

If you wanted to ensure that your card operates at the speed you want in BOINC, try settings all of the 2D/3D levels for both GPU's listed in the very top drop down list to the speed you want.

750/900 are stock speeds for a single 4870 so they should be a good starting point.

With that all sorted and all speeds set in GPUTOOL for your card's 2D/3D levels, then start up Open Hardware Monitor (HERE if you don't have it) and check the speeds of your GPUs and also check the temps.

Hope that works for you


----------



## un-nefer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phobos223* 
Also, with any cooler that is not exhausting the hot air out the back of the case, when the side panel is on all that heat just hangs around the case and will heat up everything else. May try a blowhole on your case panel flipped to exhaust the hot air instead of blowing air in.

Very true. I originally upgraded my fans to 120mm items (top, front, rear and side panel - 4 fans in total) and although they could keep temps under control and the PC stable during the normal OC benchmarks, they just couldn't remove all the heat when I started running BOINC and the PC started to crash.

I'm going to guess that this is because the normal OC benchmarks use either the CPU or GPU and not both at the same time and not both at 100% load.

To keep temps in check, I removed the side panel, and then made sure each of the three 120mm fans left (top, front and rear) are blowing into the case - and with the side panel off all the air then blows straight out.

This keeps mainboard temps to around 10C above ambient when GPU and CPU are both under 100% load and keeps the PC stable - I've pretty much run it 24/7 for the past 3 days


----------



## manchesterutd81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *un-nefer* 
Very true. I originally upgraded my fans to 120mm items (top, front, rear and side panel - 4 fans in total) and although they could keep temps under control and the PC stable during the normal OC benchmarks, they just couldn't remove all the heat when I started running BOINC and the PC started to crash.

I'm going to guess that this is because the normal OC benchmarks use either the CPU or GPU and not both at the same time and not both at 100% load.

To keep temps in check, I removed the side panel, and then made sure each of the three 120mm fans left (top, front and rear) are blowing into the case - and with the side panel off all the air then blows straight out.

This keeps mainboard temps to around 10C above ambient when GPU and CPU are both under 100% load and keeps the PC stable - I've pretty much run it 24/7 for the past 3 days









wait your saying leave the side panel off.. ?

On my HAF 932, which ive now traded my AMD panel for the standard one that allows 4 120mm fans, I have the bottom front back and side fans blowing in and the top fans blowing out....

Now with what you said in an earlier post, ive now decided to switch the side panel flow to out and pull the hot air away from the 4870x2s which both have accelero cooling...

I am getting to temps of maybe 60ish highest ever to 70 on one or the other card....

Now my NB which ive talked about i believe in this thread, is hitting like 67 every once in a while but mostly sits at 60,,, i will be pulling everything apart this weekend to check paste and make sure i dont have the famed crosshair IV cooling issue.

But that said, i will say that running these programs 24/7 has shown me what shortcomings my rig has.. and they will be rectified and,,,,,

*Im going to kick some booty once im back up and running on sunday right in time for bonker time guys*









Its on like donkey kong guys and like i said im putting my game face on and getting ready for GO TIME


----------



## un-nefer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *manchesterutd81* 
Now with what you said in an earlier post, ive now decided to switch the side panel flow to out and pull the hot air away from the 4870x2s which both have accelero cooling...

I am getting to temps of maybe 60ish highest ever to 70 on one or the other card....

kind of similar, but the side panel fan will not be able to extract the air as well as having the side removed completely









Quote:


Originally Posted by *manchesterutd81* 
Now my NB which ive talked about i believe in this thread, is hitting like 67 every once in a while but mostly sits at 60,,, i will be pulling everything apart this weekend to check paste and make sure i dont have the famed crosshair IV cooling issue.

My NB is lucky to hit 45c with the side panel off. But my CPU is watercooled, so I don't have the heat from the CPU blowing around. I also have the rear 120mm fan blowing straight in and it pretty much blows directly over the heatsinks covering the regs and nb.

When the side panel was on, as soon as the GPU's hit 100% the temps inside the cases skyrocketed - basically the card's temps ran around 15C hotter then they do now, and the NB ran about 10C hotter.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *manchesterutd81* 
But that said, i will say that running these programs 24/7 has shown me what shortcomings my rig has.. and they will be rectified and,,,,,

True that. I always thought my rig was stable if it could pass an hour of OCCT:CPU and 3D mark without crashing. BOINC running 100% on the CPU and 100% on the GPU proved that theory wrong lol.

I'll eventually watercool everything in the PC that emits heat and then I will be able to put the side panel on and it should be fine


----------



## manchesterutd81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *un-nefer* 
kind of similar, but the side panel fan will not be able to extract the air as well as having the side removed completely









I dont know about that, do you know what fans im running









ive got 3 kaze 3000rpm scythe fans in the door... i think they can flow or maybe im wrong, either way im going to try flipping them then if i dont see a good change ill take your advice...

i just like having the door on.. im really sure my daughter would love to touch daddys fans and vid cards and other cool stuff in his big fancy comp

btw good numbers you are putting up but.. dont think your going to catch me when i go down for a day or two to work on my comp this weekend..


----------



## un-nefer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *manchesterutd81* 
I dont know about that, do you know what fans im running









ive got 3 kaze 3000rpm scythe fans in the door... i think they can flow or maybe im wrong, either way im going to try flipping them then if i dont see a good change ill take your advice...

If you have 3 decent fans in the side panel, they they'll prolly be able to move most of the hot air out - but it all depends on the flow in from the other fans and the flow out through them.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *manchesterutd81* 
i just like having the door on.. im really sure my daughter would love to touch daddys fans and vid cards and other cool stuff in his big fancy comp

Yeah, good point. I'm kind of lucky that I have a separate PC room that is always locked from little hands. But if it wasn't locked I'd have to find other ways at keep the PC cool.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *manchesterutd81* 
btw good numbers you are putting up but.. dont think your going to catch me when i go down for a day or two to work on my comp this weekend..







































hahaha, darn, you got me









Cheers man, I wish I could do more to help out (and catch you guys







), but I'm maxing out the hardware I have so around 100K is all I'll be at until I can find some 4870's going cheap.


----------



## Phobos223

I just snapped off 11th place...







4Brand I'm comin for YOU!!!


----------



## DarkRyder

quick 4brand get out your crossfireX secret weapon!


----------



## Phobos223

^^ doh!!!! Damn you DR!!!









It's looking more and more like my secret weapon will not be here in time for the event







And as i will actually be on vacation during the event, I will jsut have to set it up with what I got and hope the power doesnt go out


----------



## DarkRyder

lol. sorry man. tell me where the spare key is hidden and i'll check on them whilst you are gone


----------



## 4Brand

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phobos223* 
I just snapped off 11th place...







4Brand I'm comin for YOU!!!









I know but there isn't really much I can do as a broke student.









Anyway, I'm not scared.







I will hopefully be able to upgrade my PC with more GPU powah this xmas and then I will say the same to YOU!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *DarkRyder* 
quick 4brand get out your crossfireX secret weapon!

Quick DR! Send me your secret 5850.


----------



## DarkRyder

lol


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:



Originally Posted by *4Brand*


I know but there isn't really much I can do as a broke student.









Anyway, I'm not scared.







I will hopefully be able to upgrade my PC with more GPU powah this xmas and then I will say the same to YOU!









Quick DR! Send me your secret 5850.











You may just have to start strippin' for GPUs


----------



## 4Brand

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phobos223*


You may just have to start strippin' for GPUs










Good call. Imma strip for DR. That should encourage him to send me his secret weapon.


----------



## DarkRyder

lol. my wife might wanna watch


----------



## 4Brand

Nah. All I want atm is a cool OCN lanyard.


----------



## manchesterutd81

*Well ill be off line for 24hrs.... going to put in some secret sauce and re-do my air flow in my HAF 932...









dont none of yall over take me and my large gains ive made in the last few days....

you hear that un-nefer!







*


----------



## DarkRyder

i'll overtake you.


----------



## manchesterutd81

Dang it i just re did the fans and started up the comp and opened a few temp programs and CCC and dang it i am only showing 1 card im am pissed....

what did i do or what happened....

Tried to uninstall the card then reinstall it in the board but nada


----------



## manchesterutd81

*un-nefer!!!









you sabotaged me lol









I re-flowed my HAF and picked up 20c on my cards and 5c on my NB...

But i did get my Vid Card issue fixed... but did notice on the one that was giving me trouble, which was purchased used... needs some TLC when it comes to the accelero cooling... seems when it was put on someone didnt fully seat it or take the time to thermal paste the right places...







not happy at all

now that card is in my #1 slot and heating up like a SOB....









oh well 80 to 90c highs arent that bad... right









its crunching away and i hope going to make up for lost time...

josh







*


----------



## un-nefer

hahaha, that was my plan - onlu jks man. I wouldn't do that









You need to take the side panel off if you reverse the fans - it's really the only way to remove all the heat when you have all your fans blowing inwards if you only have a single side panel fan.

P.S. If you stay offline for 24, I'm going to pass you









P.P.S. Congrats to FallenFaux for passing 1M in [email protected]


----------



## k4m1k4z3

woooh hooo! [email protected] point dump time!


----------



## manchesterutd81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *un-nefer* 
hahaha, that was my plan - onlu jks man. I wouldn't do that









You need to take the side panel off if you reverse the fans - it's really the only way to remove all the heat when you have all your fans blowing inwards if you only have a single side panel fan.

P.S. If you stay offline for 24, I'm going to pass you









P.P.S. Congrats to FallenFaux for passing 1M in [email protected]

Hey im watching you...






























why would you do that to a fellow cruncher














\\

all i know is im back and crunching but i have serious issues with the card its running HOTT









I need to find out what this person did wrong in the install of the accelero cooling system on it;... the other card when on top pushed 60s now this one is pushing 90s almost OMG









i guess im going to have to search accelero and take this card apart... also this card is bowed down and looking at it the person did a piss poor job of removing screws and adding thermal tape...

i guess i need to buy thermal tape .. .or can i just use paste???

josh


----------



## manchesterutd81

Hey im at 45 coming on strong... lol...









Hey in the stats.... whats the first column mean... is that how much we are doing per day????









josh

un-nefer come get ya some... lol


----------



## DarkRyder

/day is how much you did in the last day the last pull from stats


----------



## un-nefer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *manchesterutd81* 
un-nefer come get ya some... lol









hahaha love it Josh. When I get a couple more 4870's it'll be on like donkey kong bro









Leslie


----------



## un-nefer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DarkRyder* 
/day is how much you did in the last day the last pull from stats

My sigrig did just over 100K a day for 4 of the past 5 days, and around 70K yesterday (I played some games lol) and boincstats lists my credits/day at 88K

So am I correct to assume it is an average of credits/day since joining the project?


----------



## manchesterutd81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *un-nefer* 
hahaha love it Josh. When I get a couple more 4870's it'll be on like donkey kong bro









Leslie

Hey you might catch me.... the wife made me turn my rig off today said the house was too hot and most of the heat was coming from the office....









COME ON COOLER DAYS!!!1

im kinda worried what kind of numbers im going to have now...

hey man i think your pretty gun no bullets.... this isnt my first rodeo









Bring it on....


----------



## DarkRyder

if everything goes well i will overtake grunion tonight and be in 2nd place overall at OCN


----------



## un-nefer

hahaha nice dr. You should do it easy mate









And looking at the credits/day that you and Grunion are doing, Gill might have to put in another couple of GPU's or build another crunching rig if he wants to stay in top spot, or you'll both overtake him ina few months


----------



## DarkRyder

one oh his machines recently had its 3rd leg cut off. he's running in recovery mode.


----------



## un-nefer

he have a hardware failure?


----------



## blox

Considering selling my 4870x2, how much do you think it's worth?


----------



## DarkRyder

i think he had a cooling line burst on his liquid cooled machine.


----------



## un-nefer

Free for me









jks, prolly around $180-200. 4870's in the classifieds seem to average $100.


----------



## manchesterutd81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blox* 
Considering selling my 4870x2, how much do you think it's worth?

Does it still have the stock cooler on it or some other aftermarket cooler???

Man had to leave the comp off for the 2nd day.. because of the heat and the wifes parents came to stay and wondered what all that humming was in the house..

10 Kaze fans just dont get street rep from inlaws..

plus i added a corsair fan and a small 3inch fan sitting on top of my top card pulling heat off of it.. man what i do for crunching


----------



## jazznaz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blox* 
Considering selling my 4870x2, how much do you think it's worth?

You should easily make Â£160 for it. They go for huge money on eBay.


----------



## Phobos223

Just got back in town from a weekend bachelor party to find myself sittin pretty in 10th place







Gonna turn up the heat this week (literally)


----------



## 4Brand

DNETC still isn't down.









And I've already settled for the good old MW.


----------



## Phobos223

Just set you manager to get WUs from dnetc, mw and collatz, and have it rotate what it is workingo n... that way if one goes down you always have plenty to work on


----------



## un-nefer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *manchesterutd81*


Man had to leave the comp off for the 2nd day.. because of the heat and the wifes parents came to stay and wondered what all that humming was in the house..


You'd better work out your cooling and get that rig crunching again - I'm 80k away and will pass you tonight if you don't do something


----------



## manchesterutd81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *un-nefer*


You'd better work out your cooling and get that rig crunching again - I'm 80k away and will pass you tonight if you don't do something










OH HELL NO









Ive been watching my lead slip away due to rig not running..

Ive got the old Dell eating away all day and night...








Ive now got the wife's Mac crunching away secretively.. PS if anyone ever tells her im using her comp i will punch you... lol she told me never to run that Boinc on her comp so she wont be happy when she finds out its running in the background...









Now for the Sig Rig.... well i need to figure out something that will allow it to run 24/7 and not get the room, the house and the wife hot lol

Ive been running it from 10pm to 6am but i know that's not enough to keep the lead...

Geez i need some more rigs... lol

but dot worry if you get the lead i might have to relocate the rig into the garage or something to have it run all day.. i picked up a wireless card so all i need now is a outlet to run it ... but i really don't want to put my pride and joy in the dusty garage...

I also need to find 10 fans that will be quieter than the ones i have... guess i just need to bite the bullet and stop looking on the for sale threads and just get some from newegg or somewhere

Dont worry big boy im watching you and i always knew we would do battle for the top spot... lol


----------



## Phobos223

manchester, what you need to do is get 4, cheap, universal GPU waterblocks... YOu can find for like ~$30 a peice... Get an XSPC 750 dual bay pump/res combo ($~55) (see my build log for example) and a 360 rad (used for ~$50) Hook all those blocks up and you will eat up all that heat and noise, not to mention cool the wife down










With your ~$200 investment you will be able to OC further, run cooler, quiter and most importantly, 24/7









I know that my 4850x2 creates so much heat that it raises my CPU and NB temps by almost 10C. I cannot even imagine how much heat 2 4870x2's puts off... You got that H50 sucking in all that hot air, that's gotta be brutal...

Get that 360 and put it outside the case and remove that heat bro!!


----------



## jazznaz

Ah it's a slow ascent, but I hit 2 million points today.









About halfway through setting up the second rig and the first 5870 is en route.


----------



## Freakn

Can someone point me in the direction of a install thread and advise good clients to use on my sig rig.

Gonna have to go Bonkers with you all


----------



## 4Brand

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freakn* 
Can someone point me in the direction of a install thread and advise good clients to use on my sig rig.

Gonna have to go Bonkers with you all









Welcome Freakn.









http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...s-windows.html

Project for your CPU: AQUA

Project for your GPU: DNETC (you have to add this project manually; http://dnetc.net/ -> NOTE: DNETC is performing server upgrades at the moment, so they may be down from time to time)
or Collatz Conjecture


----------



## manchesterutd81

*** UN-nefer!!!

You have like jumped way ahead

Im going to have to check my rig and see whats up... maybe i need to boost it up a bit..

Ive got to catch you before you get to far away


----------



## DarkRyder

lol. he kicked in the afterburners.


----------



## un-nefer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *manchesterutd81*


*** UN-nefer!!!

You have like jumped way ahead

Im going to have to check my rig and see whats up... maybe i need to boost it up a bit..

Ive got to catch you before you get to far away










hahaha, all thanks to the new 5850 gfx card - it's doing almost 200K a day









If you can afford it, get yourself a 5850 (or even a 5870) - the 5850 runs cooler then my old 4870, is much quieter then my old 4870 and crunches twice as much a day









Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*


lol. he kicked in the afterburners.


hehehe, I just passed you in the [email protected]


----------



## LiLChris

A 5850 does 200k a day?








Or is that your total combined hardware?

I am getting about 150k a day with 2 pieces of hardware and some light gaming, can't wait for the BOINC event to go all out and see what I can gain in 48 hours.


----------



## DarkRyder

with my 5850 clocked at 1050 on the core i was getting like 325k a day.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DarkRyder* 
with my 5850 clocked at 1050 on the core i was getting like 325k a day.









What project are you running thats getting you 325k a day?


----------



## DarkRyder

dnetc


----------



## DarkRyder

you can get 325k with a single 5870 clocked 950+ on the core.


----------



## LiLChris

Stupid Fermi








It probably only gets like 50k a day on its own.


----------



## DarkRyder

i get between 50-80k a month on my fermi machine running gpugrid.


----------



## manchesterutd81

UN-nefer!!

im going to run 3 comps 24/7 for the next 3 days

Watch out!!!


----------



## un-nefer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
A 5850 does 200k a day?








Or is that your total combined hardware?

Yup, a single 5950 clocked at 950/1000 will get you over 200K credits a day from [email protected] I have since clocked it back to 900/1000 to keep temps under 65C and it's doing just on 190K credits a day in [email protected]









Quote:


Originally Posted by *DarkRyder* 
with my 5850 clocked at 1050 on the core i was getting like 325k a day.









Yeah, I'm looking into a full waterblock for it so I can run at least 1000/1200, then hopefully it'll do ~300k credits a day









Quote:


Originally Posted by *manchesterutd81* 
UN-nefer!!

im going to run 3 comps 24/7 for the next 3 days

Watch out!!!

hahaha, awesome man









I'm about to install a second GPU in my sigrig for BOINCers gone bonkers, so you'll need to crunch over 300k a day to catch me then


----------



## un-nefer

I managed to get my 4870 working again. I removed and reseated the heatsink, adding new TIM before and flashed stock bios back on and underclocked it. For wharever reason I have to run it at 750core or it BSOD soon after it hits 100% load - weird? But at least it is working again.

One thing I noticed though, is that my new 5850 is now running 5C hotter with the 4870 sitting below it! I really need to sort out some waterblocks for the cards.

It's the 19th here so I'm a BOINCer gone bonkers for the next few days









I've got the sig rig running at max now with both gfx cards and GPU sitting on 99% load lol - hopefully I can churn out over 300K a day


----------



## zodac

Ok, since DNETC is probably down for the BGB (







), what would be the best Project for my GPU? I'm thinking WCG?


----------



## DarkRyder

wcg doesnt have a gpu app. most likely collatz.


----------



## zodac

Oh, my mistake.










Collatz it is then.


----------



## LiLChris

I just started my first Collatz task.








I'll let you know the time/credits on my 9800gtx+ since its close to your card.

Going to put it on my 8800gts as well, lets see how good I get with logmein.
I don't feel like getting off my bed, need to turn off GPU2 and install BOINC and add a project.


----------



## zodac

Wait... what's the best Project for CPUs? I'm running Spinhenge, but I don't think it gives awesome credits... what you running?


----------



## LiLChris

Well on my i7 I am running AQUA and its amazing, I tried Milkway and it was garbage!
Haven't tried anything else for the CPU.

I think AQUA is too long for you though, unless it can give you smaller work.
It takes me 8 hours to finish one.

Collatz - 50% 1h 15mins so far, 9800gtx+ stock clocks.


----------



## zodac

Can't do AQUA; takes too long on my CPU.


----------



## LiLChris

Milkway is kinda quick, but I didn't like the credits it was giving me.


----------



## zodac

Well, I'll give that a try for now.


----------



## LiLChris

I found this

Quote:

I have two computers running [email protected] via BOINC.

They are Intel Pentium D CPU 3.40GHz and Intel Core 2 Duo CPU T7500 @ 2.20GHz. The Pentium D has been running for about 2 weeks and has completed 36 tasks with a recent average credit of 243.6. The Core 2 for a few days and has completed 58 with a recent average credit of 94.35

Quote:

I'm comparing actual operating results of two of my computers against reported BOINC CPU benchmarks.

Computer 1: Win XP 32-bit on 2.8 GHz Pentium-D Dual-Core, 2 threads available (i.e., number of threads = number of cores):
1415 Whetstones per CPU
2403 Dhrystones per CPU

Computer 2: Win 2003 Server 32-bit on two single-core 3.06 GHz Xeon CPUs with multi-threading, 4 threads available (i.e., number of threads is 2x the number of cores):
1442 Whetstones per CPU
3235 Dhrystones per CPU

Now, both are running the same project (Cosmology at home).

Computer 1 takes about 10.5 hours to complete a WU.
Computer 2 takes about 21 hours to complete a WU.

Computer 2 benchmarks slightly faster than computer 1, but computer 2 turns out to be twice as slow in terms of time to complete a WU.

My question is, does the BOINC Manager's "Run CPU Benchmarks" report per physical CPU core, or per THREAD?

It would seem like the former, since computer 2 turns out to be twice as slow per thread in terms of actual runtime required. If not, then something else is causing the discrepancy.

I hope this question makes sense.

Thanks.

Bah, logmein servers are acting up. Now i have to get up and switch cables around.


----------



## zodac

Too many things there that confuse me.

I just want the Project with the best average credit. So far Spinhenge is giving me 57 after 1 day, so we'll see how MW does now.


----------



## LiLChris

Why do you think I just copied and paste the quote, thats gibberish to me too.


----------



## un-nefer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Too many things there that confuse me.

I just want the Project with the best average credit. So far Spinhenge is giving me 57 after 1 day, so we'll see how MW does now.

I think Chris posted that because it was a similar CPU to yours and it was averaging 243.6 credits a day on the CPU crunching the [email protected] project.

If I'm wrong, I'm sure he'll correct me


----------



## zodac

Cosmology? Looks like SETI to me... and I got a very poor average with SETI.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *un-nefer* 
I think Chris posted that because it was a similar CPU to yours and it was averaging 243.6 credits a day on the CPU crunching the [email protected] project.

If I'm wrong, I'm sure he'll correct me









Exactly!

Also I still don't understand how credits work too much was hoping Z did, but after a few PMs I come to realize thats not the case.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Cosmology? Looks like SETI to me... and I got a very poor average with SETI.



















I looked for a while couldn't find much help.


----------



## LiLChris

Nvm making a thread...


----------



## manchesterutd81

*







UN-NEFER







!!!!!









I just cant catch you!









Im crunching away with some big numbers and its still not enough...
















IM GOING TO CATCH YOU ONE WAY OR ANOTHER!!!!























































Oh and zodac i love your avatar.. always refreshing, but i am still mad i cant get UN-NEFER!!!111

on another note.....

the wife left town during Bonkers, the heat and the constant humming of now 11 kaze 3000k fans going was just too much for her...
I hope she returns... which she says she will when it is over..








so at this time the countdown clock is giving her a countdown when to return!!!














*


----------



## DarkRyder

lol


----------



## 4Brand

Manchester you sound really evil. I wouldn't want to be in un-nefer's shoes now.


----------



## manchesterutd81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *4Brand* 
Manchester you sound really evil. I wouldn't want to be in un-nefer's shoes now.










*







VERY EVIL









But seriously he's the only one thats really crunching hard and i was beating him now he is beating me..

nothing wrong with a little competition!







*


----------



## jazznaz

Just noticed that the pair of you are quite quickly catching up with me! Now to try and keep ahead of you both!









EDIT: Just pulled out 360k+ today, staying ahead for the time being!


----------



## manchesterutd81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jazznaz* 
Just noticed that the pair of you are quite quickly catching up with me! Now to try and keep ahead of you both!









EDIT: Just pulled out 360k+ today, staying ahead for the time being!









Whoa.... now Ive got someone else to try to catch up too!









Ive got to build another rig!!!!









I want to hang with the big boys


----------



## DarkRyder

catch up with me, if you dare...


----------



## un-nefer

hahaha, love it manu









If those 4870's were 5870's you'd pass me in a couple of days


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*


catch up with me, if you dare...


I wish I could but apparently ATI is better than Nvidia.








Must find me a 5870 lying around. Lol


----------



## manchesterutd81

Bad news sig rig just went down. My fault. Totally loaded defaults in bios!!!! And cleared CMOS! Now it won't load up!

I'm down till tomorrow. Darn you un-nefer!


----------



## LiLChris

Why would you touch the bios during an event.









Get it back up and running!
Sleep is for the weak.


----------



## 4Brand

Quote:


Originally Posted by *manchesterutd81* 
*







VERY EVIL









But seriously he's the only one thats really crunching hard and i was beating him now he is beating me..

nothing wrong with a little competition!







*

Of course there isn't. I wouldn't be crunching if there was absolutely no competition.









Anyway, get your BIOS fixed and start crunching again!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Sleep is for the weak.

True dat!


----------



## DarkRyder

i'm your competition


----------



## LiLChris

I made top 50


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


I made top 50










Congrats on cracking the top 50!


----------



## LiLChris

Thanks, should be getting my first million shortly.


----------



## 4Brand

Nooooooooo, Phobos! My lovely #9.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *4Brand*


Nooooooooo, Phobos! My lovely #9.











#10 still sounds good.


----------



## 4Brand

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


#10 still sounds good.










Yup. And I just realized that I'm not going be #10 for a long time. I guess I'll get over it.


----------



## LiLChris

Im flying up the ranks and I hope more join up and do the same.

Getting more people to contribute will be great.


----------



## 4Brand

The more the better.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *4Brand*


The more the better.










I agree completely.









Need to update my sig to have BOINC in there as well.


----------



## manchesterutd81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DarkRyder* 
catch up with me, if you dare...

Oh i do dare... I won the server board.... oh its on like donkey kong now...

With that board and the other secret comp i am putting together with an old Fata1y board i have...oh im coming!

The only thing is i think the wife might be coming with a lawyer if i add 2 comps to the already loud and hot room!









josh

PS hey Un-nefer you hearing this im coming for you too!


----------



## Phobos223

Well I'm cruisin up in the ranks.. just locked in 8th place







Can't wait to see how many points I knock out today... made a few changes to the setup last night...


----------



## LiLChris

Nice! Going to be a while before I get up there. 
Should be rank 40 by tonight and 1 million once it updates.

If anyone has a request on a guide or how to, or what ever it may be let me know. 
Trying to figure out what else others can use.


----------



## jetpuck73

How long does it take for the stats to updated? I just joined today.


----------



## zodac

Took ~1 day for me.


----------



## LiLChris

BOINCstats.com and allprojectstats.com have different update times.
I don't remember exactly when it updates.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Took ~1 day for me.

I got lucky I guess, within 6 hours or so I was in a few stat sites.


----------



## jetpuck73

Thanks for the reply's, I wll check on them tomorrow. What projects should I run on my rig?


----------



## LiLChris

Aqua for the CPU.
Collatz for the GPU.

GPU credit database
CPU credit Database

Or a list of recommended here.
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...multicore.html

Or something you want to contribute to.








List of projects and what there aim for here.


----------



## jetpuck73

Cool, thanks again. This seems much easier than [email protected]


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jetpuck73* 
Cool, thanks again. This seems much easier than [email protected]

Yup, except for multi GPU thats when it gets a bit complicated.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jetpuck73* 
Cool, thanks again. This seems much easier than [email protected]

For now...


----------



## jetpuck73

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Yup, except for multi GPU thats when it gets a bit complicated.

I have my two running, or so it shows them running. Is there something I should do to make sure it is correct?


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
For now...










/takes out magic staff









Go back to your cave!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jetpuck73* 
I have my two running, or so it shows them running. Is there something I should do to make sure it is correct?

If both GPUs are at 100% then your fine.

Take a screenshot and post it if you want so I can look at it.


----------



## jetpuck73

Quote:

If both GPUs are at 100% then your fine.

Take a screenshot and post it if you want so I can look at it.
I will check when I get home.


----------



## blox

Heh, I've been playing F.E.A.R Project origin, forgot to pause BOINC... still works


----------



## LiLChris

Yea I still game while crunching & folding.









I still can't beat that game it creeps me out.
Going to try again soon...


----------



## un-nefer

wahoo, I'm in top 25 of OCN team









I've got Jazznaz, Kilzon and Gamer in my sites and should pass them all by the end of the week and hopefull move up to 16th by the end of this month


----------



## LiLChris

Very nice!


----------



## blox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Yea I still game while crunching & folding.









I still can't beat that game it creeps me out.
Going to try again soon...

Great game, awesome effects. So much adrenaline... love this game.

What is everyone else playing?


----------



## LiLChris

Well I was playing Minecraft for the week while its free, now I can't play anything have Foldathon tomorrow.









Once I am done with that, not sure...


----------



## blox

[email protected]?then make the bed


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Yay, foldathon. I have that running on everything for this weekend, and then it is back to splitting it up.


----------



## Phobos223

913K yesterday with the new config







And thats with the sig rig down for a couple hours... Top 5 here I come! DR and Grunion better watch your back!!


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phobos223*


913K yesterday with the new config







And thats with the sig rig down for a couple hours... Top 5 here I come! DR and Grunion better watch your back!!










Very nice!









Right now I wish I had 1 ATI card, those 5870s are beasts on BOINC.


----------



## Phobos223

The 5770 is a beast for the $$ as well man... Mine is getting almost 170K ppd on dnetc









I think I should easily hit >1M today as long as nothing goes down


----------



## jazznaz

Ahh nice one! Now time to tweak it and get to 1 mil a day?


----------



## LiLChris

Pfft the best I can get if I tweak and setup my 2nd rig will be 250k a day.


----------



## Phobos223

you should be abel to get 200K out of that 480 by itself man









I should be able to hit 1M just by having all rigs on for 24hrs... I actaully have all the GPUs at stock speed except for the 5770... If I OC the 5870s and the 4850s would prolly be good for another 100K or so I would imagine









Can't OC the 5870s to far and crunch 24/7 until I get a bigger rad for the GPUs. Curerntly I have them both running on a single GTX 120mm rad, which cools pretty good (51C/46C) after 24 hour full load... but problem is that the top card get so hot on the backplate, that is is causing my NB and CPU to heat up an extra 8-10C


----------



## LiLChris

The 480 pulls 120-140k.








They need to optimize the Fermi cards, I am not holding my breath for anytime soon.


----------



## jazznaz

I'm excited to see what I can manage when my 5870 gets here next week. Aiming for 600k per day in total, but that's just a guess - will have to see how far I can tweak everything!


----------



## Phobos223

^^^ with 2x 4870x2 anda 5870 you should be able to hit 600K no problem dude


----------



## LiLChris

Pfft so quiet lately...

Guess everyone is afraid of competition, just like to say woot #33 I am coming for you guys!


----------



## zodac

Aren't you meant to be Folding?


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Aren't you meant to be Folding?









The 200 something pending collatz units still going through.









Still have about 80 to go.


----------



## zodac

Ha, nice.


----------



## LiLChris

See.


















Next BOINC event I know I have to fire it up early cause last one most of my credits came in 2 days after it ended.


----------



## zodac

I'm gonna have to ask for Editor access in this forum... just to get rid of that picture.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I'm gonna have to ask for Editor access in this forum... just to get rid of that picture.

As long as you put the 4 or 5 guides in the essential thread I made, then were even.


----------



## zodac

Why don't you PM gamer about that?

I just wanna remove Boxxy from the OCN Cares section.


----------



## louze001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Next BOINC event I know I have to fire it up early cause last one most of my credits came in 2 days after it ended.









I guess ill need to fire my clients up earlier too. Im ashamed by the messily points i got.


----------



## LiLChris

I'll just sneak in Boxxy love in my guides.










You won't notice them since you will be busy pretending to do editor stuff in [email protected]


----------



## zodac

Yeah, if it wasn't for the DNETC points dump, it would have looked real bad. Start 2/3 days early and we should be good.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
I'll just sneak in Boxxy love in my guides.









You won't notice them since you will be busy pretending to do editor stuff in [email protected]

Yeah, but then I will allow it as a sort of logo for your guides. But I'd like to see you try it in the Folding section.

Oh wait... there are no guides left for you to write. Shame.


----------



## LiLChris

Wait till v7 comes.


----------



## zodac

Will probably get a beta and write it first.









Shouldn't this be in the Folding section... not BOINC?


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Shouldn't this be in the Folding section... not BOINC?

You came in here with your _Boxxy voice:_ Trolling!!!









You have yourself to blame for that!


----------



## zodac

Apologies BOINCers.

I just don't like Boxxy.


----------



## LiLChris

Boxxy gone Bonkers!









K that was lame...sorry


----------



## LiLChris

I got you to apologize???

Screenshot, printing it, then putting a frame on my wall of this moment.


----------



## manchesterutd81

*Un-Nefer!

You better watch out bub









Check out these screen shots... yeah thats right ive got the rig back up and running 4.0 actually i spent a little more time and got a tad over what i had before....but im coming big boy dont think you have slipped by me so easily!
















Quick like a bunny thats me!
















Then i have my secret weapon that soon shall be shipped to me...







which when constructed will very much give me the edge!!!
















watch your backside cause here comes ME!







*









Shot at 2010-09-26









Shot at 2010-09-26


----------



## LiLChris

Very nice!









I'm never going to catch up.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *manchesterutd81*


*Un-Nefer!

You better watch out bub









Check out these screen shots... yeah thats right ive got the rig back up and running 4.0 actually i spent a little more time and got a tad over what i had before....but im coming big boy dont think you have slipped by me so easily!
















Quick like a bunny thats me!
















Then i have my secret weapon that soon shall be shipped to me...







which when constructed will very much give me the edge!!!
















watch your backside cause here comes ME!







*









Shot at 2010-09-26









Shot at 2010-09-26



thats all you got? paleese! lol


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*


thats all you got? paleese! lol


----------



## un-nefer

man I wish I could run 4ghz with vcore at 1.35v, it takes my 965be 1.58v to be stable at 4ghz that needed watercooling to keep cool










How stable is your thuban at 1.35v? Can it BOINC at 100% processor 100% time or have you got it set lower?

If you can run BOINC 100%/100% on your Thuban at 4ghz with 1.35v vcore then I recon I need to get a thuban and see what it can do with one - maybe it'll do 4.5ghz on water?

Saying that, I'd rather buy another 5850 instead of a 1090t - 300k credits a day from a GPU is much better then the 35k you get from a cpu









As soon as Bulldozer is out, my current sig rig will be converted to a 24/7 BOINC machine - and with 4x pcie slots it should be a beast of a machine if I run a couple 5850's and a couple of decent single slot GPUs









I've also got an older Gigabyte 590SLi board in the parts draw, so I might even set it up in the mean time and see if I can find a couple cheap 4870x2's for it









I wonder how much a couple rigs capable of 1M credits a day between them would increase my electricity bill - and how long it would take the wife to leave


----------



## Phobos223

You wont get higher than 4.2~4.3 on Thuban even under water unless you like running crazy high voltages. Even with a 95w part it will be hard.

ONe thing you guys might try is doing 4Ghz with 3ghz NB speed. To me seems like the higher NB speed helps the CPU work units like Aqua complete much faster than with NB @ 2.5


----------



## manchesterutd81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *un-nefer* 
man I wish I could run 4ghz with vcore at 1.35v, it takes my 965be 1.58v to be stable at 4ghz that needed watercooling to keep cool









How stable is your thuban at 1.35v? Can it BOINC at 100% processor 100% time or have you got it set lower?

If you can run BOINC 100%/100% on your Thuban at 4ghz with 1.35v vcore then I recon I need to get a thuban and see what it can do with one - maybe it'll do 4.5ghz on water?

Saying that, I'd rather buy another 5850 instead of a 1090t - 300k credits a day from a GPU is much better then the 35k you get from a cpu









As soon as Bulldozer is out, my current sig rig will be converted to a 24/7 BOINC machine - and with 4x pcie slots it should be a beast of a machine if I run a couple 5850's and a couple of decent single slot GPUs









I've also got an older Gigabyte 590SLi board in the parts draw, so I might even set it up in the mean time and see if I can find a couple cheap 4870x2's for it









I wonder how much a couple rigs capable of 1M credits a day between them would increase my electricity bill - and how long it would take the wife to leave









*
I do 100% at night during the day i need to do 95% processor since im trying to use the comp... now on my poopoo dell it does 100% all the time since i dont use it and it just sits there...

Now its like 60ish here on the gulf coast I might run the rig 100% of the time to catch you while using the dell to surf the net!









im pretty happy with what ive got right now but not finished with the testing and tweeking....

I have been using ATI overdrive but been reading up on MSI afterburner... and thats what im about to use on my cards to turn up the heat and crunch the heck out of boinc to catch you!









i am using a h50 corsair to keep everything on the chip cool but i wish i had a cooling system that cooled everything even the NB and SB of my mother board cause then i would be the boss hoss!









I need to keep tweeking since ive come back to the comp in the morning and found that it has reset itself once during the night its like every 8 or 12 hours of heavy crunching it will just go forget you josh its time for a 60sec rest and when i come back in the i see the unexpected shutdown box from windows and im like ***

but i dont know if it can run 12 hours of heavy crunching without no issues im thinking thats pretty stable?> what do yall think? i mean thats at 100% on everything while im sleeping thats pretty boss i think







*









By null at 2010-09-27


----------



## manchesterutd81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phobos223* 
You wont get higher than 4.2~4.3 on Thuban even under water unless you like running crazy high voltages. Even with a 95w part it will be hard.

ONe thing you guys might try is doing 4Ghz with 3ghz NB speed. To me seems like the higher NB speed helps the CPU work units like Aqua complete much faster than with NB @ 2.5

im going to play with that right now!


----------



## Phobos223

Also, be careful when using afterburner on your dual gpu cards while running dnetc. Usually you will have problems keeping both GPUs ative. Seems to be a bug in AB with dnetc


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phobos223*


Also, be careful when using afterburner on your dual gpu cards while running dnetc. Usually you will have problems keeping both GPUs ative. Seems to be a bug in AB with dnetc


Yep happens on single cards to i used to have to keep ab closed or my usage woulndt go above 78%.

And guys i should be back next wed with my [email protected] and a 5870 iv decided not to sell it yet and reinstall windows and stuff to see if it fixes problems i had.


----------



## LiLChris

[email protected]#$%^&*()








5 hours later still cant figure out some simple codes for BOINC manager!

/rant

1.5mil and top 30 yay.


----------



## DarkRyder

lol, nice


----------



## un-nefer

I've suspended [email protected] for the moment to see how many credits DNETC will give running on both GPUs 24/7









Just hit top 20 of OCN too


----------



## grunion

You guys had better make your move on me now, not crunching on my main rig for a month.


----------



## Phobos223

Quote:



Originally Posted by *un-nefer*


I've suspended [email protected] for the moment to see how many credits DNETC will give running on both GPUs 24/7









Just hit top 20 of OCN too










Dnetc on 5850s will crush your MW score


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


You guys had better make your move on me now, not crunching on my main rig for a month.


how come man? whats going on?


----------



## H-man

I can't crunch, for the past week is has been >100 and I don't have a powerful AC unit.


----------



## un-nefer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phobos223* 
Dnetc on 5850s will crush your MW score









Woohoo just did 353K credits a day just in DNETC and finally cracked the 400K a day mark with everything









I think I'll keep doing DNETC for a bit now


----------



## zodac

Gratz.


----------



## topman26

Good one dude..keep doing nice work


----------



## LiLChris

Just noticed I hit 1mil in collatz.








Switching to DNETC for a while.


----------



## manchesterutd81

Watch out guys next few days should be interesting, just added 2 more rigs to my collection and the weather is cool so im going to run 24/7 till Sunday

lets see how big my numbers can get!


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *manchesterutd81*


Watch out guys next few days should be interesting, just added 2 more rigs to my collection and the weather is cool so im going to run 24/7 till Sunday

lets see how big my numbers can get!


we are so skeered. lol


----------



## manchesterutd81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*


we are so skeered. lol


hey you outght to be skeered!









if i could get that you know what.. wink wink nod nod board







from you dark maybe with the new rigs and the closet laptop i can get a tail wind and catch you and gill...










josh


----------



## DarkRyder

lol. i hear ya. i've been going to the Dr. a lot lately with the wife so i havent had as much time. I quote everyone elses except the boards. I'll get to yours asap. I promise.


----------



## 4Brand

They see me crunchin, they hatin.


----------



## manchesterutd81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DarkRyder* 
lol. i hear ya. i've been going to the Dr. a lot lately with the wife so i havent had as much time. I quote everyone elses except the boards. I'll get to yours asap. I promise.









its all good... i did turn up the wick as you can see im crunching hard now
















UN-NEFER... IM coming big boy
















josh


----------



## LiLChris

Rawr! Someone passed me, not sure who...


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


Originally Posted by *4Brand* 
They see me crunchin, they hatin.

They trying to catch me overclocking dirty

(well...it sounded better in my head)


----------



## manchesterutd81

*oh yeah not even doing 24/7 and now pushing over 100k oh Un-nefer and littlechris watching me go TTT baby!!!!11







*


----------



## LiLChris

Ahh so that was you!

Your dam superior ATI cards!


----------



## 4Brand

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gamer11200*


They trying to catch me overclocking dirty

(well...it sounded better in my head)


Hehe. So who's up for a BOINC song @ OCN?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *manchesterutd81*


*oh yeah not even doing 24/7 and now pushing over 100k oh Un-nefer and littlechris watching me go TTT baby!!!!11







*


BABY!!!!!!!!!111111!!1!!111!1111!!11


----------



## Epitope

Hi BOINCers. I just thought I'd point out this published piece of research that was a result of computer resources in [email protected]

http://www.sciencemag.org/cgi/reprint/329/5989/309.pdf


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Im BACK slowly going back up in points not running projects that get my cpu really hot cause this i7 is a heater lol. Running [email protected] on 8 threads keeps it in low 50s and collatz on the gpus and a little dnetc.


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Epitope* 
Hi BOINCers. I just thought I'd point out this published piece of research that was a result of computer resources in [email protected]

http://www.sciencemag.org/cgi/reprint/329/5989/309.pdf

Thanks for posting that, but it requires you to sign up to view.


----------



## blox

Sooo... new parts on the way on a pre-12 for tomorrow..









980x - 12gb - sapphire 5970 - tj-02 case - 2Tb barracuda - stock cooling for now, but speccing water gear. not bad for my media centre pc huh?









game on.. should be pushing 800k.. figure 137%(ish) for water... maybe a mill a day

away next week, so it's going to be a max week.. water when I get back

anyone had problems with DNETC? I had some work units that had negative finish times and others that went to 250% .. wierd

good job to all the boincers.. watching your stats... 112 sparky.. bring it dude


----------



## manchesterutd81

UN-NEFER!!

I still havent caught you yet... but im coming big boy










DANG Im going to need to go Super or get more cards!!1


----------



## 4Brand

Quote:


Originally Posted by *manchesterutd81* 
UN-NEFER!!

I still havent caught you yet... but im coming big boy










DANG Im going to need to go Super or get more cards!!1









+9k rac a day eh?


----------



## BrendoHAF932

Hey Guys
I cant belive how well these ATI cards are good at Boinc, just passed 100,000 credits in just under a day
Prepare to be passed lol


----------



## Bal3Wolf

yep ati cards kill on boinc they avg 100-400k dnetc gives most points then milkyway then collatz.


----------



## BrendoHAF932

Whats the average time it would take to complete a work unit in Dnetc, because i average a work untit from [email protected] in just over 80sec


----------



## DarkRyder

milkyway gives out small workunits. on an overclocked 5870/5850 15-17mins is normal for dnetc.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

and if you wanna compare heat dnetc then milkyway then collatz.


----------



## BrendoHAF932

will running the cpu work units from Dnetc or Milkyway really provide a greater points per day? Or just keep the gpu work units running?


----------



## blox

So pissed off with scan.co.uk... ordered on Thursday on a pre-12 for Friday... didn't come.. rang them.. they can't transfer it to a sat delivery.. they admit thay had a problem but say it's Monday now. So I cancel it and reorder the same stuff on a Saturday delivery... they say they are out of stock on the case.. but their website says it's in stock.. also rang them at 2:20 and got a message saying they are closed.. opening ours on the weekend are 10 till 3.... uk buyers.. do not use scan..


----------



## blox

brendo, on my old system, my 4870x2 did 96% of the work.. so the proc is only doing 4%

it's nice to have an extra few percent, but gpu's are ur MVPs


----------



## mikehunt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
My work units never finishes the elasped time counts up and the to completion counts down but % stays at 0 and if i shutdown boinc and reopen it the timers starts at 0 again.

mine does that too
there's a thread on the [email protected] site about it but no fix that I can find


----------



## Bal3Wolf

yea im just running aqua on my i7 right now using 3 cores to keep temps down.


----------



## 4Brand

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
yea im just running aqua on my i7 right now using 3 cores to keep temps down.

How long does it take u to finish a WU?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

not sure i been encoding movies and testing settings so havet let it run alot yet its giving me 2cpu units


----------



## 4Brand

Meeeeeeeh.







Gonna be overrun again soon, but the need for a new phone is stronger than for another GPU to crunch on.


----------



## ibew112

I am here !!!!

of course some of you already know that


----------



## DarkRyder

who are you? i've never seen you before. at least never in the top 10


----------



## ibew112

112 sparky http://boincstats.com/stats/boinc_us...3868be841e9182

who Dat ?


----------



## Gill..

Welcome Sparky! Sorry I've been MIA guys, got some issues I'm dealing with..

BUT - Dark had me looking at stats the other day, and I've noticed something that should be "trash talked" to the world (everyone outside our AWESOME team that keeps growing *GREAT JOB EVERYONE* by the way.

Sorry if it has already been noticed and posted...like I said, been busy.

Overclock.net is now *DEFINITELY officially one of BOINC's TOP 20 Teams* worldwide on a DAILY BASIS (ie RAC).

*WE ARE #19*

That is an accomplishment everyone on the team (and OCN as a whole) should be proud of. However, that means there are 18 more spots with our name on it. Keep recruiting guys, and it will become a reality!

Again good job everyone, and I won't be able to post as much in the near future - but I'll always be here if you need me, don't be afraid to reach out.

EDIT - Top 50 TOTAL credit wise will come quickly at this point (we are 64th) - and Overclockers.com currently holds the position - if you all need some extra motivation. OCN will crush them, as their RAC is less than my own machines....KEEP CRUNCHING guys.


----------



## 4Brand

GG.


----------



## gamer11200

I am truly impressed at our BOINC team. We haven't even cracked 10% of this teams' potential and we are already taking over the statistics. Top 20 in RAC and (soon to be) Top 50 in Total Credit.

With the upcoming Project of The Month and the second BOINCers Gone Bonkers event, I can only see things accelerate for us going into 2011.


----------



## DarkRyder




----------



## H-man

I have a dual socket server that I might be able to crunch on. (actually it is a server at school that is sitting idle, that my class has permission to play with.)
Or a crunching farm on my school's electric bill.


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Idiot*


I have a dual socket server that I might be able to crunch on. (actually it is a server at school that is sitting idle, that my class has permission to play with.)
Or a crunching farm on my school's electric bill.


Make sure you clear it with the IT department (or person) before you do that.


----------



## H-man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gamer11200*


Make sure you clear it with the IT department (or person) before you do that.


Already do.
(And I am one of about 3 people in that class that are trustable with post Pentium 4 hardware(stuff that is too good to let die from user error), the other two are the teacher's aid and a friend)


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Idiot*


Already do.
(And I am one of about 3 people in that class that are trustable with post Pentium 4 hardware(stuff that is too good to let die from user error), the other two are the teacher's aid and a friend)


Good to know. At the high school that I attended, I was disallowed from deploying BOINC (even on one computer) on the school machines for 2 reasons:

1) The school had a bandwidth limit; and was presumably over the limit, so anything that would require bandwidth was an automatic NO.

2) The impact on the electric bill


----------



## manchesterutd81

*HEY DARK LOOKEY LOOKEY






































By null at 2010-10-21

JOSH







*


----------



## DarkRyder

haha awesome man. case like mine, but with dual xeons.. wherever did you get all the new cool toys to play with??


----------



## manchesterutd81

they kinda just showed up in the mail!

lol

but a few came from frys like the case i totally got the hookup... it was the last amd edition haf 932 and had no box i walked out with it for around 90 bucks.. and the corsair i got for around 100 bucks so there is some cash flying out of my pocket lol .. now i just need a monitor and a few cards in her and she will be a crunching fool...


----------



## DarkRyder

i have that same corsair in my server, thats powering the machine that makes the largest chunk of my points.


----------



## manchesterutd81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*


i have that same corsair in my server, thats powering the machine that makes the largest chunk of my points.










ah guess im catching on how to crunch one day soon the student will teach the master something !


----------



## DarkRyder

lol, im counting the days


----------



## manchesterutd81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*


lol, im counting the days


----------



## Gill..

Good luck to any of you who were waiting on the 6800 series who though it would be the silver bullet to catch up to Dark and I......
















(EDIT - my Mobile Radeon 5650 is 41% of a 6850.....just saying)...........mobile...as in total computer is 95 watts (with a quad core)........


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gill..*









Good luck to any of you who were waiting on the 6800 series who thought it would be the silver bullet to catch up to Dark and I......
















(EDIT - my Mobile Radeon 5650 is 41% of a 6850.....just saying)...........mobile...as in total computer is 95 watts (with a quad core)........


----------



## 4Brand

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gill..* 
(EDIT - my Mobile Radeon 5650 is 41% of a 6850.....just saying)...........mobile...as in total computer is 95 watts (with a quad core)........

Wow.


----------



## un-nefer

I think I will be banned shortly, so I just wanted to say it has been fun supporting OCN's BOINC team and I wish everyone I have talked to the best.

Without going into it too much, there are some unfair things happening in the petlier/tec subforum, which has come to a head last night with the banning of a great contributor to the peltier/tec forum, and a member whose projects and posts were one of the reasons I joined OCN.

This is really disapointing for me, as I have had my rig crunching 24/7 for OCN, I'm frustrated that I have put my own money, time and effort into OCN, being a member of the BOINC team, and this is what an OCN mod does to members that want to contribute to OCN.

A sad day indeed.


----------



## Gill..

Quote:



Originally Posted by *un-nefer*


I think I will be banned shortly, so I just wanted to say it has been fun supporting OCN's BOINC team and I wish everyone I have talked to the best.

Without going into it too much, there are some unfair things happening in the petlier/tec subforum, which has come to a head last night with the banning of a great contributor to the peltier/tec forum, and a member whose projects and posts were one of the reasons I joined OCN.

This is really disapointing for me, as I have had my rig crunching 24/7 for OCN, I'm frustrated that I have put my own money, time and effort into OCN, being a member of the BOINC team, and this is what an OCN mod does to members that want to contribute to OCN.

A sad day indeed.


We truly appreciate your contribution. I don't think (not knowing anything that went on) quitting the team or OCN will solve the issue though. Bannings can be undone, leadership can change, policies can change. Quitters never win though, and the only way you can make change is if you contribute.

Isn't that why you joined the team in the first place? Take that positive momentum and part of your OCN personality and use the common sense to make positive change in the Sub-Forum you mention. If you've posted unwisely, admit your mistake (apologize if necessary) and move on. We all do stupid things, say stupid things.

And if you think it's unfair, talk to the right people and _sanely_ and rationaly explain your point of view.

On topic - the trash talk itself is that we don't want quitters on our team...don't be one.









I hope you work it out.


----------



## DarkRyder

http://www.overclock.net/suggestions...oderators.html
gill ... read this.


----------



## DarkRyder

http://www.overclock.net/peltiers-te...er-part-3.html

I agree with you Un-nefer


----------



## gamer11200

Quoting Twocables

Quote:



Then I recommend reporting that moderator. I have been told that the staff has "a strict set of rules and steps on how to deal with members." This also includes other staff members because they have to obey the rules too as well as the separate set of rules for the staff.


----------



## un-nefer

I'm not going to quit the team guys - not my intention at all. I just wanted a chance to say goodbye in case I am banned, that's all. If I don't get banned I'll be here tyring to catch Gill









I've sent The Duke a PM that explains what has been going on in the peltier/tec subforum.

I'm just frustrated that a mod can censor posts and lock threads from ppl who start a project thread because the project is similar to another member and firends commercial products - and going so far as to ban ppl for speaking out when their thread is taken off topic and then locked at the request of those taking it off topic.

It's just wrong in so many ways and mods shouldn't abuse their powers to help friends like that, because that's not what OCN is about.

We are all here to overclock and take advantage of that extra power that overclocking provides from our rigs, and any person who starts a project thread that can help us overclock more should be given all the opportunity and mod support possible to keep their thread on topic and rolling along - because their threads are why most of the ppl are even on OCN in the first place - but in the peltier/tec subforum that just isn't happening.

Anyhoo, I'll leave it to The Duke now, hopefully he has a moment to read the PM and make a more appropriate decision.


----------



## Gill..

Quote:



Originally Posted by *un-nefer*


If I don't get banned I'll be here trying to catch Gill










My day's are numbered at #1.







(Trash talking myself!)


----------



## DarkRyder

don't know about that man. you're still in the clear for now. there are a few people behind us that are closing in fast it seems.


----------



## blox

So my bits eventually got here.. everything going, apart from new 5970 that has a fan not working error. Will prob just wait for WC. 980 goes to 4.5Ghz for booting.. but core temps on boinc are 90deg on stock... I've heard they shouldn't be above 87.5..

I think I have my WC specced... any advice on this basket?

http://www.scan.co.uk/savedbasket/82...f2a800cb2f10d8

Cheers

Oh, and watch out for that sneaky 112Sparky







he's cheating by having too much power

What rigs are u running Sparky?


----------



## DarkRyder

try taking off the heatsink and putting some as5 on there. that should be good for at least 5-10c off stock tim


----------



## blox

as5, noted, cheers


----------



## DarkRyder

np man.


----------



## manchesterutd81

Hey dark getting close big boy.. are you ready to see me jump up big time.... lol

also looking at some GPUs lol ha ha ha>>>>thats my evil laugh!


----------



## DarkRyder

i've been waiting.


----------



## manchesterutd81

whats up with this unneffer trash... i hope he doesnt get banned


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *manchesterutd81* 
whats up with this unneffer trash... i hope he doesnt get banned

where are you man, why arent you talking to me anymore?


----------



## manchesterutd81

im sorry ive been working a ton but i did get the comp up and running.. but im going to use it for the folding war and fold for the boxxy group cause they have prizes but my sig rig will keep doing bonic..

when is our next comp... im going to kick some booty!!!!


----------



## LiLChris

All of them have the same prizes but since I am helping you set it up your gong to fold for Boxxy!


----------



## DarkRyder

I helped him a lot too! and provided the hardware. Some thanks we get :'(


----------



## Gill..

Had to spend a BUNCH of money on something I didn't want to today. Was a bit bummed (yet confident and optimistic regardless)....









Needed to spend a bit more to make it feel less painful.









Then saw the 10% off all desktop graphics card promo from the egg









*







I will not give up the lead to Dark just yet!*









However, offset the savings from the promo by grabbing a Kill-A-Watt finally







Gotta make sure I don't blow up my PSU (850). It will certainly be put to the test now.









Not going down without a fight...


----------



## DarkRyder

why cant you let me lead just once? then you can take it back...


----------



## Bal3Wolf

hey im just happy to stay in the top 10 people are making big pushes to pass me lol.


----------



## Gill..

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DarkRyder* 
why cant you let me lead just once? then you can take it back...

It's gonna be dam, dam close. I missed getting it today via UPS - but you know the Egg will have it here on Monday (which I have off, meaning _instant_ installation)......so I plan on gaming on main rig later tonight.....

5.5M and change separating us........3 days before RAC will jump on me..









I have a 400K gap to close, which definitely won't happen with new 5850. Meaning....with 5.5 between us - buys me 12 days or so....I only need 3, then RAC jump...and my 12 will be extended a bit longer...








while Sparky has us both....pure numbers are in our favor for quite a bit...


----------



## ibew112

you both have time to grab a few cards and stay 80M ahead of me


----------



## gamer11200

I'm going to be non-existant for the next week in terms of credits. I broke the pins on the motherboard sometime during the build of my sig rig.


----------



## Gill..

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gamer11200* 
I'm going to be non-existant for the next week in terms of credits. I broke the pins on the motherboard sometime during the build of my sig rig.

Ouch....socket pins? how'd you do that? Pins on AMD's are on the chip itself...see what "Intel Inside" gets you? Days without credit, and a severe RAC drop (double ouch trash talk).

On that note...so who's going to help me Tri-Fire the Grim Reaper on Mondayish? I'm assuming anyone but DarkRyder?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

haha if you run them in my name









Quote:


Originally Posted by *gamer11200* 
I'm going to be non-existant for the next week in terms of credits. I broke the pins on the motherboard sometime during the build of my sig rig.

OUCH quit trying to hammer the cpu into the socket lol it only needs some super glue and it will stay in.


----------



## Gill..

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
haha if you run them in my name









OUCH quit trying to hammer the cpu into the socket lol it only needs some super glue and it will stay in.

Super-glue you say? I'm thinking the same for the sole of my shoes....

If all else fails, there's always duct-tape.

One more Trash talk to mac fans - a friend may be replacing her Mac soon...once data has been wiped I've been given permission to destroy it any means I see fit. I'm thinking extreme height+gravity+youtube+OCN post =


----------



## un-nefer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
hey im just happy to stay in the top 10 people are making big pushes to pass me lol.

My goal is to reach top 10 by xmas - then next year I'll gun for you and scope in on #1 lol


----------



## blox

Quote:



once data has been wiped I've been given permission to destroy it any means I see fit. I'm thinking extreme height+gravity+youtube+OCN post


lol

on a side note - finally got my other 5970 in and wc the full thing.. looks like 2x480 + 8 fans was a bit silly







The 2 gfx are fine on 2 fans and cpu is fine on 1... at least I have some overhead for when the 69xx comes out









I really enjoyed the filling and bleeding part







want to do it again!!

Has anyone got a mcubed T-balancer bigNG? It's a nice little usb fan controller with 2 dig and 4 analogue temp sensors, 4 20watt fan outputs and has an option that links the power switch through it so it can turn off ur pc if something breaks. Haven't quite got it going properly yet.

980x is OC to 4.4Ghz (170Mhz bus) 28%.. it will go higher but has the occasional freeze.

GPUs are OC to 850/1200, 800/1150, 800/1150 and 725/1000(??sure I clocked that one too:S) Any idea what is limiting my gpu OC? I haven't over volted yet. Before I put the 2nd card in I was able to run gpu2 at 1000/1500.

Off out for my birthday - keep on crunching - Cheers for my present Sparky


----------



## Gill..

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blox*


lol

on a side note - finally got my other 5970 in and wc the full thing.. looks like 2x480 + 8 fans was a bit silly







The 2 gfx are fine on 2 fans and cpu is fine on 1... at least I have some overhead for when the 69xx comes out









I really enjoyed the filling and bleeding part







want to do it again!!

Has anyone got a mcubed T-balancer bigNG? It's a nice little usb fan controller with 2 dig and 4 analogue temp sensors, 4 20watt fan outputs and has an option that links the power switch through it so it can turn off ur pc if something breaks. Haven't quite got it going properly yet.

980x is OC to 4.4Ghz (170Mhz bus) 28%.. it will go higher but has the occasional freeze.

GPUs are OC to 850/1200, 800/1150, 800/1150 and 725/1000(??sure I clocked that one too:S) Any idea what is limiting my gpu OC? I haven't over volted yet. Before I put the 2nd card in I was able to run gpu2 at 1000/1500.

Off out for my birthday - keep on crunching - Cheers for my present Sparky
























Wow...that will be crazy - good job...only commenting on the clocks...

my guess is that they're different chips from different bins. because the first two came from one set - that's why you were able to get high clocks.. (plus BIOS)....second...probably from second set.

To give you an example: my first 2 5850's were sapphires of the same make model(minus 1 being COD edition). So I was able to use and flash the same BIOS onto it. But....1 card is a little more powerful than the other (I think the COD edition tbh)..when BIONing - alone that one got 15 Mhz higher....gaming - it was stabler like 25-40 Mhz higher.

So on this third I just grabbed I got the same sapphire again (thinking I already have the flashed BIOS sitting in a folder ready to go)....and I was thinking - hopefully the chips are of the same make/bin.

So...I'm thinking I'll go straight for my BOINC clocks (915/1050) in this weather to see if it's stable (with maybe _one_ test run at 875 just to be safe)....and then try Bad Company 2 at the usual 840 to see if all is good.

(Dammit - just checked tracking....it's "in transit" from TN). No way it's getting here today. Don't they know DarkRyder is right on my tail?


----------



## blox

Damn those freight companies.. always keeping us from our gear...









I may be light headed from alcohol.. or something wierd is going on.. but I think I'm having a 2 million point day :O:O

Anyone know what timezone free-DC and Boincstat use?


----------



## ibew112

Happy Birthday Blox,

It is my honor to have help make your birthday worthwhile.

The 1.14 million wu's look great on your daily stats











































Cheers Blox


----------



## blox

heh, cheers mate... what gfx cards u crunching on? are u superclocked?

that 1.14 mill shows as 2.x mill on free-dc









*** (TF) is going on with the sapphire redline tool? You can set VDDC @ 1.1625, and overclock.. but next reboot it returns to 1.05 and, for some reason, the OC don't work so as good









Are Sapphire *******?(less than average intelligence)


----------



## manchesterutd81

OMG ONE OF MY 4870X2 SAPPHIRE JUST ATE DOGGIE POOP!!!!

like a few hours away from go time its toast...







***.... errrrrrrr









this is a all points call.....







DARK! you still have that card you want to sell????

lol josh


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *manchesterutd81* 







OMG ONE OF MY 4870X2 SAPPHIRE JUST ATE DOGGIE POOP!!!!

like a few hours away from go time its toast...







***.... errrrrrrr









this is a all points call.....







DARK! you still have that card you want to sell????

lol josh
























































































sure


----------



## Gill..

*Your grammar are belong to us!*

Ok, this may be a first - but I have to trash talk a project. Any of you guys get the update from DNETC?????

Well..here's the text below...and what I find interesting is that really none of us know it's true intent or purpose in any substantive detail, correct? This does not exactly instill faith, if you catch my drift.

"Hello Gill.. ,

Well... we are trying, to *run project* without outages, we are adding new apps and optimizing older, we prepared challenge series for 2011. But our work is worthless if we don't have money for electricity, Internet, backup hardware. We need your help. *Please donate us.* We don't want to shut down this project because we are not scientists with university funds, or company that will have profits from that. We need your donations every month, in any value.

Thank you for all donations, to this time - without them project will not last so long as *he is*.

DNETC.net Administrators

http://dnetc.net/donations.php"

Can I donate and specify I'd like the funds to utilizing a grammar checker? Or, for admins that may have such advanced technology that they'd run a grammar checker onto the email asking for funds before it was sent out?

Sooooo....what are we crunching for them for again? And _how_ did they evolve their calculations, wu's and the entire project without the ability to be able to send an email without correct English grammar again?

Just wondering...definitely trash talk...but kind of disconcerting as well. I'd prefer not to crunch on a project that may have ill intent. I'd lose 50K a day on Milky just because I _know_ what they're trying to do...and I have faith that if they were to ask for money - I'd assume they'd have the respect for themselves and their donating crunchers to write an email in correct English vernacular.









Right?


----------



## gamer11200

LOL I got that email too. Sadly, there will be people that want to donate, but wouldn't donate their money to DNETC due to their lack of proper English grammar.

[email protected] is a project that really needs to get their stuff together. I'll bet that 90% of people running it with ATI cards run it because of the insane credits that it gives.
They need to clearly state what the project is. Going to distributed.net just complicates things. When you go to Collatz Conjecture, right there, first paragraph, it tells you what the project is about.


----------



## manchesterutd81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gill..* 
*Your grammar are belong to us!*

Ok, this may be a first - but I have to trash talk a project. Any of you guys get the update from DNETC?????

Well..here's the text below...and what I find interesting is that really none of us know it's true intent or purpose in any substantive detail, correct? This does not exactly instill faith, if you catch my drift.

"Hello Gill.. ,

Well... we are trying, to *run project* without outages, we are adding new apps and optimizing older, we prepared challenge series for 2011. But our work is worthless if we don't have money for electricity, Internet, backup hardware. We need your help. *Please donate us.* We don't want to shut down this project because we are not scientists with university funds, or company that will have profits from that. We need your donations every month, in any value.

Thank you for all donations, to this time - without them project will not last so long as *he is*.

DNETC.net Administrators

http://dnetc.net/donations.php"

Can I donate and specify I'd like the funds to utilizing a grammar checker? Or, for admins that may have such advanced technology that they'd run a grammar checker onto the email asking for funds before it was sent out?

Sooooo....what are we crunching for them for again? And _how_ did they evolve their calculations, wu's and the entire project without the ability to be able to send an email without correct English grammar again?

Just wondering...definitely trash talk...but kind of disconcerting as well. I'd prefer not to crunch on a project that may have ill intent. I'd lose 50K a day on Milky just because I _know_ what they're trying to do...and I have faith that if they were to ask for money - I'd assume they'd have the respect for themselves and their donating crunchers to write an email in correct English vernacular.









Right?

OMG that grammer is badder than mines!


----------



## un-nefer

I don't think it is right for them to be asking us to donate money to them tbh.

We are already providing the computing power to them, computing power that would cost them millions of dollars if they were to build a supercomputer capable of crunching a similar amount of workunits as is being crunched by all of us dntec project contributors

And it isn't exactly free for the users to run a rig 24/7 for their project.

If I get another email like that I will move on to another project.


----------



## gamer11200

You do know that not every distributed computing project has financial backing from Universities right?


----------



## blox

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5MTFauI8INY


----------



## un-nefer

Yeah I do realise that, however we are already making a contribution every day to dnetc - and it isn't a small contribution at all.

To put the contribution into perspective - the cost of running dnetc 24/7 for 1 month is equal to any of the following:

2x my internet cost per month
between 1/3 and 1/2 my electricity bill per month
3x my world vision donation subscription per month
enough to feed a child in Liberia, Somalia, etc for a month
enough to treat over 500 ppl suffering from colera in Somalia
There are a lot of things that we could be spending the money we spend on electricity to run our rigs 24/7, so I do think it is wrong to ask more of us who are already contributing so much.

Also, another fun fact regarding distributed.net - thanks to our contribution, they have the computing power of the top 15 super computers combined - with all that power, surely they could make enougn money to cover costs.


----------



## manchesterutd81

LOL i love a good vid

yeah im not going to be sending any cash... to anyone... but myself

LOLz


----------



## manchesterutd81

I got one of my packages

















Josh








dark...im coming


----------



## LiLChris

Pictures!!!!


----------



## Gill..

I fold...Dark will have me by tomorrow.

Came home to a cold, quiet room. System shut down again. Now I know why it was really happening...friggin fan was crapping the bed on that awful 2nd Sapphire.

There was a lot of friction, whereas the other 2 are friction free...don't know why....

Opened ticket...don't want whole RMA - just a damn fan....

Bought a replacement 80mm x 10 on Frozen CPU (but the fan seems to be 80/20).....it was $10...whatever...

Back down to 2 5850's.......

It was fun at top Dark - you deserve it though bro.







Was SOOOOOO close.

To all the new team members and the rising stars...I have to admit, it was pretty balls being on top for so long...but when you're on top - there's always room to fall, and there will always be people there to fill the void. Never get comfortable.

Keep it clean (I know you all do), keep it fair....but have fun...While I ride DarkRyder publicly (haha, pun intended)...he's a great teammate and wonderful member/person...glad to crunch with him - now I'll be looking up to his score....









Until I hit Keno...then he's screwed.


----------



## manchesterutd81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gill..* 

Until I hit Keno...then he's screwed.









whats Keno.. do you live in Reno?

well i was trying to get to 2nd place since i never thought i would see you fall... so Gill im shooting for you and him now...

and i have worries that you will be back... and i know you have the snap to make it burn when you come back to the top...









btw pics of the new cards will be coming tomorrow so proof is on the way

josh


----------



## DarkRyder

i think 112sparky is the one to beat right now. even though he's up and down, he has put out over 1.5x my work this month due to his army of ATI cards. I might not have an army behind me, but consistency. My cards are up 100% of the time so my points are almost the same each day, that has helped me overcome grunion and gill when they had their various computer issues and plagues.


----------



## blox

Gahh!! Milkyway down all day... Collatz almost freezes my pc when I run it and DNETC often crashes "distributed.net client has stopped responding"...

Then while messing with stuff, suddenly Boinc loses 2 GPUs.. still there in GPU-Z etc.. un+reinstalled the drivers and now any changes in MSI cause lockup









Good times, good days.. :/

Oh, and my room is facking freezing with 4 fans blowing cold air around. I can't get DNETC to work with much of an OC(well couldn't before afterburner went screwy)

Working on a plan for caching WU


----------



## DarkRyder

dnetc pushes ati cards harder than collatz or mw. you cant clock as high with them, bal3wolf learned the hard way when his first 5870 bit the dust.


----------



## blox

collatz really screws my system! Am I doing something wrong? I can do 4x1Ghz on milkyway forever.. collatz makes my system respond like a very sick dog! DNETC effs up randomly, task sits there at 100% for ages.. This happens on (almost) stock clocks of 735/1010. Why does mw give so few WU given the speed we can complete them? It's in their interest too for ppl to be able to do WU when they are down for a day or 2. I'm sure they care about their stats v collatz, dnetc etc

MW gives me 6 tasks per CPU I allow it to use.. max 12.. 12 x 6 = 72.. 72 x 1.15 = 72 x 75 = 90 min.. div by no gpu = 22.5 mni buffer... bit pointless as a cache if mw is down


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Lol i need another 5870 to keep up with you heavy hitters.


----------



## ibew112

Milkyway is very deceiving, I run 6cores at 135 deg f all day on milkyway if it keeps me in gpu work units which it has not done in at least a week I can pump out 1.8 million credits/day.

switching to dnetc which I have to do with MW problems lately my cpu core temps instantly jump to 170 deg f and if they are on task I can pump out 1.6 million credits/day

I haven't ran collatz for along time maybe I should set up a rig to run it.

I have run milkyway out of gpu wu in the time it took to type this


----------



## manchesterutd81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ibew112* 
Milkyway is very deceiving, I run 6cores at 135 deg f all day on milkyway if it keeps me in gpu work units which it has not done in at least a week I can pump out 1.8 million credits/day.

switching to dnetc which I have to do with MW problems lately my cpu core temps instantly jump to 170 deg f and if they are on task I can pump out 1.6 million credits/day

I haven't ran collatz for along time maybe I should set up a rig to run it.

I have run milkyway out of gpu wu in the time it took to type this









man ive got to build some more rigs that have multiple pci xpress lanes, the one i am putting together only has one!









btw im going to put a picture together tomorrow showing off my quad-threat of GPUs... 6850, 6850, 4870x2, 4870x2 and little 9600gt









yeah it doesnt count as a threat but it crunches a few credits for nivida programs
















gill and dark watch out I'ma comin!

the only question i have is what i need to crunch to catch yall.. but i doubt you will give me that key to success!

josh


----------



## manchesterutd81

btw gill and ibew need to get diffrent avatars!
















i thought i was responding to gill when actually ibew was the writer of the post









josh


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *manchesterutd81* 







btw gill and ibew need to get diffrent avatars!
















i thought i was responding to gill when actually ibew was the writer of the post









josh

Lol they are differt but look alike when you dont pay attention and just scroll down fast.


----------



## ibew112

Great Job Gill,

You have done a fantastic Job creating a bionc culture here at OCN we all have gunned for your spot but definitely do not want to see you go what are the specs of your fans maybe one of our teammates has the solution. I have two sapphirre 5870 fans i pulled when they went under water. let us know


----------



## LTDAkiles

*I started a project.* Trying to get friends to start folding or/and World Community Grid.
I made a blog with easy to read(for non english in english







) info package about [email protected] and wcg. Told friends to share it at facebook so it should reach alot of people and hopefully i get atleast one to start. One starting is my goal with this for next 3 months and from there it's good to go forward. I will add stuff as i go and i was hoping to add _bang for $ builds(ordering the parts,installing and setting up guides with pics) in to the blog later on(once i have raised funds for it)._ Might be a waste of my time, but i need to learn about search engine optimization and blogging for my job(hopefully it starts again in next 6 months). The Job is poker, casino support and promoting is one part of the job.


----------



## ibew112

Amd is suppose to launch the 69XX tomorrow !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gill..

Problems continues (just complained on the 10.11 thread)....

DarkRyder - you are SOOO lucky 10.11 has completely made my life miserable this week.

If I have to install CCC, BOINC more than 10 times this week - I'm taking a hammer to the Grim Reaper! Or, a hammer to my rez so that the water flows all over the machine while it's BOINC'ing - so it fries the heck out of it in spectacular fashion.

800K, still on top.............eat it suckas! King for a few more hours. Long live the king!
















Lol....will still be nice for a fan from you guys for my mortally wounded 5850









How it's gone down last 48 hours......it will be running fine, then it just goes black. Requires reinstall of both CCC AND BOINC (while also killing the AppData folder - thereby rendering dead so many precious credits each time)....

Don't know what kills a driver - I'd love to know...10.11 finally stabilized it..

I honestly think the Stream SDK2.0 and then going backwards is what it was......

If I wasn't 50 cents in the red per share on my AMD - I'd sell it just because I'm so pissed.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gill..*


Problems continues (just complained on the 10.11 thread)....

DarkRyder - you are SOOO lucky 10.11 has completely made my life miserable this week.

If I have to install CCC, BOINC more than 10 times this week - I'm taking a hammer to the Grim Reaper! Or, a hammer to my rez so that the water flows all over the machine while it's BOINC'ing - so it fries the heck out of it in spectacular fashion.

800K, still on top.............eat it suckas! King for a few more hours. Long live the king!
















Lol....will still be nice for a fan from you guys for my mortally wounded 5850









How it's gone down last 48 hours......it will be running fine, then it just goes black. Requires reinstall of both CCC AND BOINC (while also killing the AppData folder - thereby rendering dead so many precious credits each time)....

Don't know what kills a driver - I'd love to know...10.11 finally stabilized it..

I honestly think the Stream SDK2.0 and then going backwards is what it was......

If I wasn't 50 cents in the red per share on my AMD - I'd sell it just because I'm so pissed.


sent you a pm. I have my old Zalmon VF3000a thats waiting to find a home. let me know if you are interested.


----------



## ibew112

amd 69XX pushed back until december 13th............Aaaaaaaaargggggggggg !!!!!


----------



## Gill..

Hey guys, some of the guys close to me know the story. Time to let it out, because I really need your help tonight (and why I've slipped from posting last couple of months.

In short, my wife left - taking my two kids (2 yo daughter, 7 month old son). The reasons are regardless, I've been trying to forgive (with a great support system). Just know there was never, ever any abuse in any which way, shape or form. Us BOINCer's dont typically operate that way..we're out for the greater good - and I hope I exemplify that statement. And I bring those same thoughts and ideals into my family life.

I need the whole team now though, because tomorrow is D-Day, where I will find out if I can keep them overnight (haven't had them in over two months overnight). I spent every night with them their whole lives. And I am a good father (see the rig I built Kylie in my sig)..I would not do that for anyone, only my princess.

So prayers, positive energy - everything a team stands for. I basically need all the well-wishers I can bring on. And you guys are like my brothers...so anything you can send my way would be truly, truly be appreciated. Wish me the best for justice and common sense (not in a male friendly state for these matters). I'll post the results myself or to Dark/IBEW/Gamer/Grunion as soon as my family and friends know.

They are the only thing I love more than BOINC..so tomorrow is the most important day of my life - and anything you can send - will indeed help. That's what teams do for each other, pull me up -when I am down.

Yours truly, your fellow BOINCer OCN friend -Gill..

PS, even though this is a trash talk page - please refrain from judging my wife - it is not for us (even myself) to judge. (and it could reflect badly on me). Just keep it positive, only the positive will help.

Thanks again:heart:


----------



## Bal3Wolf

sorry this happed to you man your a good guy and dont deserve to have to put up with this i hope you get your kids as much as possable.


----------



## gamer11200

We're rooting for ya Gill
Hopefully the people in charge of making this decision have the common sense to get your kids.


----------



## un-nefer

Keep your chin up mate.


----------



## Gill..

thanks guys...april earliest for overnights...battle begins...all is not lost - but certainly not won.

back to crunching until then to get my head clear


----------



## manchesterutd81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gill..;11675319*
> back to crunching until then to get my head clear


boinc crunching always takes my mind off my worries.

im glad to hear it lightens the load on you too..

i think all hobbies help us escape the insanity of life

keep you head up a new year is coming so stay positive cause only great things happen to those who are optimistic!

josh. ..

btw *dark* err i sent you a IM tried to install my ram in the new weapon and dang it if it was ddr not ddr2 i am so mad now i have to find some ram..
guess thats what happens when you dont check all your parts before starting a build


----------



## DarkRyder

lol, nice.


----------



## JL421

Yes...that means I can pass you before you pull away from me for good...


----------



## manchesterutd81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JL421;11687639*
> Yes...that means I can pass you before you pull away from me for good...


Nah its cooler here on the gulf coast and ive started to run my rig 24/7... going to see what these dual 5850s can do:devil:


----------



## manchesterutd81

OH YEAH BABY 5850 x 2 KICKED IN......... yeeeahaaawww!


----------



## JL421

How the hell are you getting so many points in DNETC...I barely get a boost from my 5850's because it uses both at the same time, and only gives me a 25% boost in power...Did you find a way to make it use only one at a time?


----------



## manchesterutd81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JL421;11711131*
> How the hell are you getting so many points in DNETC...I barely get a boost from my 5850's because it uses both at the same time, and only gives me a 25% boost in power...Did you find a way to make it use only one at a time?












I dont know?

seriously i plugged them in kinda tweaked them but that's all, need to sit down and look more into it i guess

josh

btw im kicking booty though


----------



## DarkRyder

with my help


----------



## manchesterutd81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder;11715489*
> with my help


ok with darks help as well... geez now i really look like a noob

btw where have you been.?

josh


----------



## DarkRyder

i've been here man. I told ya, if you ever need anything... you got my number man.


----------



## manchesterutd81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*


i've been here man. I told ya, if you ever need anything... you got my number man.


Man i sent a text to you did you get it my phone is acting weird

josh


----------



## blox

Sorry to hear about that Gill, hope it works out


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *manchesterutd81*


Man i sent a text to you did you get it my phone is acting weird

josh


i msg'd you back


----------



## DarkRyder

kinda hard to get any work done manchesterutd81 if you keep shutting down your pc's.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JL421;11711131*
> How the hell are you getting so many points in DNETC...I barely get a boost from my 5850's because it uses both at the same time, and only gives me a 25% boost in power...Did you find a way to make it use only one at a time?


You shouldn't be losing points, crossfire should finish a unit twice as fast, sometimes faster.

I would rather they run on both cards, cause when they don't the other card sits idle.


----------



## JL421

Or the other card picks up another project...


----------



## manchesterutd81

just wanted to post this its just so hott


----------



## JL421

...I have one of those...and a HIS version...


----------



## DarkRyder

haha


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Now i got my water setup im running my 5870 at 1000 on 1.187 running boinc at a full load temp of 41-42c running dnetc.


----------



## DarkRyder

yeah yeah, brag all you want. I aint skeered. I have a super-secret plan in the works.


----------



## manchesterutd81




----------



## manchesterutd81

Ah poo... I had to clean my HD up so i wiped it cleaned.. ive been down a few days and probaly will be till monday when i can add boinc back to the sig rig and start some WU back going... might get passed up by "J".. but dont worry my other system is coming up monday too

josh


----------



## DarkRyder

aww poor baby


----------



## manchesterutd81

Hello my name is josh and I have a buying problem...

look what i bought in the OCN video section.....

BTW its my 3rd one....


----------



## JL421

Ah...you may have a buying problem...but I have new fans...one that I had to fix...*ahem*missing retaining clip*ahem*...and a new placement in my basement at 60F for a higher on my video cards...and if necessary...I can run that nice 15F or less Minnesota outdoor air through my rig for lower temps...This battle has only just begun...


----------



## manchesterutd81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JL421*


Ah...you may have a buying problem...but I have new fans...one that I had to fix...*ahem*missing retaining clip*ahem*...and a new placement in my basement at 60F for a higher on my video cards...and if necessary...I can run that nice 15F or less Minnesota outdoor air through my rig for lower temps...This battle has only just begun...



LOL







Texas isnt that cold... and all my rigs are in the office which stays around 70ish... so you got me there when it comes to cooling your braintrust to do WU.

Darn you northern states and your extra cold winters!

plus i havent gotten time to bring my main rig back up... probaly wont until i get this card hooked up

josh


----------



## manchesterutd81

OH HE!! NO you didnt pass me... oh ill be working on my main rig tomorrow to get it in line... i thought i had enough time to play oh no... its on sir its on like donkey kong


----------



## JL421

Oh so you saw that...time to push my clocks higher then...See...if I get them high enough...which I will...it will have the power of 3.2 standard 5850s...onward and upward my good sir...


----------



## manchesterutd81

you go ahead and turn the wick up on your cards... ill do the same...lol

right now your lucky ive put a ton of time into my secret weapon thats not actually working at all...i am so nervous... my GPU card is heating up like a oven and i cant seem to figure out why.. it only does it in my new side rig not in my sig rig.. its making me mad... might just have to rely on the old sig rig with 3 5850s or if i can slide a 4th 5850 in ill be in like flint... but i need to find another Asus one.. i like things too look all the same.. call me weird..

josh


----------



## DarkRyder

you're weird


----------



## manchesterutd81

im also running on my sig rig again man i need more time to play


----------



## un-nefer

man u, you've only got a couple of weeks or so to try and pass me man - because I should have my new rig up and running by then and you will not get another chance










Also, just wanted to say I hope everyone enjoys a safe and happy new years celebration and I look forward to OCN's BOINC team working hard in the coming year to break into the top 10


----------



## manchesterutd81

im trying guys!!!
check my new rig out

josh


----------



## LMN

josh, are those fans on the left made of steel?? that could very well chop your hands off


----------



## Gill..

2010 sucked for me personally - but I wanted to mention before heading out tonight that 2010 on Overclock.net should be remembered as the year we started an *incredible* BOINC team. I value all of you guys(gals?), your contributions - and wanted to let you know that when things were dark for me- I knew I could turn to all of you to get my mind in the right place.

2011 will be the year we REIGN as a team (my 3rd 5850 is now rocking, DNETC can lick my ... *the trash talk of the post*, Collatz can lick my ... too). Milkyway FTW!

Thanks for a great crunching year team, we all deserve a pat on the back. Our job has just begun, we need more recruits - the % of team-members compared to the total membership of OCN is still very light - let's all try to get 5 people each to join this year. Don't harp - but just mention and plug our team any chance you get.

Overclock.net's BOINC team in 2011 FTW

Peace, love and higher learning and consciousness in 2011. Our goal, to spread daily in all walks of life (as we practice what we preach, being BOINCers).

PS - DNETC was ok with 2 GPU's 1 out of every 6 or so erroring, 3 GPU's on DNETC errors CONSTANTLY..... 3 GPU's plus 2 CPU specs locked up my machine without fail on Collatz (was fine with 2 GPU)....odd. (considering I know a couple of you run deuce 5970's...)

no issues with Milky (besides THEIR side being down the friggin day I got the 3rd GPU in - and they were down for days.....just like last time).


----------



## un-nefer

Enjoy the night Gill - you've had a hard trott and deserve a good night out mate









I've done a couple test runs with my new gear and I think I had the same problem you experienced, everything started ok, but after a couple minutes the GPU's locked up?

The weird thing is that although everything looked locked up, every few seconds the CPU and GPU WU timers would count down a second in the client? It was like it was only computing 1 second's worth every 3 or 4 seconds?

I even tried downclocking the GPUs and CPU toi see *** was going on and although I thought that fixed it, when I woke up the next morning the screen was locking up every few seconds again, and when I closed the BOINC client down and checked my stats, only the CPU WU's were counted and not zero DNETC GPU WU's were recorded?

Anyhoo, I'm about to build a new case to put everything in and hope to get everything up and running in the new week or so - darn xmas and new years holidays and shops being closed lol.

Anyhoo, have fun everyone and be safe and hopefully over 2011 the BOINC team can work it's magic and get into the top 10 and show the OCN folders what we can do with our rigs


----------



## Bal3Wolf

let us become a top 10 team in 2011.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gill..*


2010 on Overclock.net should be remembered as the year we started an *incredible* BOINC team.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


let us become a top 10 team in 2011.


----------



## Gill..

Blox and Sparky - ***???

Here I am - about to regain RAC supremacy on Dark (now that 3rd 5850 running)...and here you two go trying to rain on my parade. Don't make me find your addresses for sabotage reasons....









PS - 3rd 5850 with broken fan (wobbles the whole card that now has nothing to hold it steady due to crappy chinese case)...at 40% fan on bottom of the 3 shot - still has reasonable temps...

to earlier posts on 3 GPU plus setups....yeah..no clue, no real valid reason why they fail over 2 GPU setups....odd as hell. Milky still running fine, I have my recent DNETC tasks stashed for backup purposes, but I really don't like it to have 3 GPU's run 20% of the time (plus) to fail....while Milky is 100% cool (tougher calc by my estimates)...BUT...when Milky goes down - it's like a Quincy drunk going on a 5 day binge - goes down for days at a time..


----------



## ibew112

You just keep flapping those gums, I think you are building a case for defeat so that when we show up you just roll over dead. you have both blox and myself by 50 million. if you are gonna slits Darks throat get it done we are months behind you !!!!!!!


----------



## manchesterutd81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gill..;11859611*
> Blox and Sparky - ***???
> 
> Here I am - about to regain RAC supremacy on Dark (now that 3rd 5850 running)...and here you two go trying to rain on my parade. Don't make me find your addresses for sabotage reasons....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS - 3rd 5850 with broken fan (wobbles the whole card that now has nothing to hold it steady due to crappy chinese case)...at 40% fan on bottom of the 3 shot - still has reasonable temps...
> 
> to earlier posts on 3 GPU plus setups....yeah..no clue, no real valid reason why they fail over 2 GPU setups....odd as hell. Milky still running fine, I have my recent DNETC tasks stashed for backup purposes, but I really don't like it to have 3 GPU's run 20% of the time (plus) to fail....while Milky is 100% cool (tougher calc by my estimates)...BUT...when Milky goes down - it's like a Quincy drunk going on a 5 day binge - goes down for days at a time..


how are you liking that 3 card setup...







i kinda got uh switched over finally to the tri like you have... so maybe ill be a big player again..

but i would like to know how fast you set your fans and what temps you run with the tri in effect on milkyway

josh


----------



## un-nefer

What GPUs do you have Josh? Are they 5850's as well?

If so, I have my 5850 overclocked to 900/900 for BOINC and with the fans at 100% the cards sits around 75C (that's with ambient of around 28C in the mancave atm (it's summer







).

My 4870 runs much cooler though so I don't have to have the fans up as high - it's currently clocked at 800/1000 and it sits at around 70C with the fans at a lower 69%

EDIT: That's with the side of the case off btw.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibew112;11864746*
> You just keep flapping those gums, I think you are building a case for defeat so that when we show up you just roll over dead. you have both blox and myself by 50 million. if you are gonna slits Darks throat get it done we are months behind you !!!!!!!


No chance of that happening. I plan on holding this #1 spot for a while. I've been working since May to get here, and I wanna have the prize.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder;11886458*
> No chance of that happening. I plan on holding this #1 spot for a while. I've been working since May to get here, and I wanna have the prize.


Better watch out im coming on strong with my 4650!!!

Ya! Eat my dust!


----------



## un-nefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond;11903942*
> Better watch out im coming on strong with my 4650!!!
> 
> Ya! Eat my dust!


hahaha.

Flash that 6950 to 6970 and then get it crunching DNETC or [email protected] and you'll be hitting at least 350K ppd with just that card









Then get a second 6950 for your second slot on your T5XE and do the same and you'll be hitting 700K ppd


----------



## ibew112

Good Morning OCN

Hey I am getting ready to sell some video cards, Over the last four months we have all contributed most of our online time to grooming the forum and helping newbies and working with each other................the one thing we are missing is REP I need more rep to be able to sell OCN my cards comon brothers cough up the REP we should all have like over 100 as much as we work these forums.

sincerely, Me


----------



## JL421

Ah so I see that Mr. manchest has decided to start his rig up again...intriguing. I guess I shall have to use every tool at my disposal to hold him off for awhile...no matter, at this rate it'll be a couple weeks before he catches me...

In the words of some random guy who probably said this...I see we have a race my good sir.


----------



## manchesterutd81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un-nefer;11884446*
> What GPUs do you have Josh? Are they 5850's as well?
> 
> If so, I have my 5850 overclocked to 900/900 for BOINC and with the fans at 100% the cards sits around 75C (that's with ambient of around 28C in the mancave atm (it's summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> My 4870 runs much cooler though so I don't have to have the fans up as high - it's currently clocked at 800/1000 and it sits at around 70C with the fans at a lower 69%
> 
> EDIT: That's with the side of the case off btw.


AH yes i have my cards clocked at 850-1200.. but i had them at 950 1200 but it has gotten hotter here in texas so i had to let them roll back down... but starting tomorrow ill set them back to 950 or 975ish and lower the memory clock

i have my fans 100% and the top card sits at 65C... others are 55C or so

ill go down tomorrow for 30 mins to make it happen..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JL421;11938430*
> Ah so I see that Mr. manchest has decided to start his rig up again...intriguing. I guess I shall have to use every tool at my disposal to hold him off for awhile...no matter, at this rate it'll be a couple weeks before he catches me...
> 
> In the words of some random guy who probably said this...I see we have a race my good sir.


UH thats MISTER MANCHESTERUTD81 to you bubba .....









yeah i had more going for me but i had to let my clocks roll back... the temps where just too high and i was getting some artifacts and such with the hotter weather...

But mark my words my momentum is building and im coming like a freight train your way my friend:ninja:


----------



## JL421

So you think my good sir...so you think...I'm just finalizing a stable 1020 clock on both my 5850s...and I have another comp that I'm putting an old 4650 in...it gave me about 50k per day...so it does help...


----------



## manchesterutd81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JL421;11944564*
> So you think my good sir...so you think...I'm just finalizing a stable 1020 clock on both my 5850s...and I have another comp that I'm putting an old 4650 in...it gave me about 50k per day...so it does help...


You know what f$$& this. Im on my iPhone In bed with the wife but I Amy jump out go to the comp and start msi afterburner and start turning the wick up right now.

It's kinda chilly at 60 to 58 degrees now. Maybe I can put some good numbers on my cards and they will help to put up big numbers for me!

I'm coming though. Trust me.

Josh


----------



## manchesterutd81

Ok space cowboy. Lol

I'm at 920 1100. It will do till morning

Wife maybe mad but it will be worth the extra WU lol

Josh


----------



## JL421

Ya...didn't want to push 1020 out because the voltage on my lesser card was starting to get a little outrageous...1.262 volts...but I'm running 1001 core and 1200 memory...at 74C in the first slot...and 64% fan...man I love cold basements...


----------



## manchesterutd81

Hey JL421

http://boincstats.com/stats/boinc_us...3868be841e9182

580 to your 565. Yeah I'm coming big boy!!!!!


----------



## JL421

Yes, but I have yet to install that other card...and tax refund season has dawned upon us all...I will win this battle yet.


----------



## un-nefer

hahaha nice one manu. Awesome result mate









Is that 580k with 2x 5850's and your 2x 4870x2? or just the 2x 4870x2 and a single 5850?


----------



## manchesterutd81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un-nefer;11953524*
> hahaha nice one manu. Awesome result mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that 580k with 2x 5850's and your 2x 4870x2? or just the 2x 4870x2 and a single 5850?


no thats 580k with 3 5850s...

i have noticed that it takes like a few days to see real numbers and i just started like 2 days ago so my numbers have been building every time it updates...

i do believe ill make 750ish or higher... with the 3 cards...

also these numbers are with nothing more than my sig rig going 24/7
but between 1am and 5am last night i lost my sig rig for some reason but as of today it has yet to go down on me so im looking good..
when i reset it said my overclocks were bad on the processor.. kinda was worried it was the GPU cards but it was my 4.2 i was running on the old X6
guess i need to up the northbridge voltage and up the multiplier instead of just upping the voltage to the processor

josh


----------



## un-nefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manchesterutd81;11954048*
> no thats 580k with 3 5850s...
> 
> i have noticed that it takes like a few days to see real numbers and i just started like 2 days ago so my numbers have been building every time it updates...
> 
> i do believe ill make 750ish or higher... with the 3 cards...


Man I hope so, I'll have 3x 5850's in a couple days and I'm hoping for 1M ppd with them and a couple 4870's.

Are they all overclocked? What are your current temps?

I'll be running at least 950 core with my 3x 5850's, but hopefully 1000 core will be stable when the watercooling is all finalised.

According to a quick test and the BOINC GPU database, each 5850 at 950 core should get over 300K ppd - so 3x 5850 should be over 900k ppd on their own at 950 core








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manchesterutd81;11954048*
> also these numbers are with nothing more than my sig rig going 24/7
> but between 1am and 5am last night i lost my sig rig for some reason but as of today it has yet to go down on me so im looking good..


Ah cool, so you should get higher then your current ppd.

Are you BOINCing on your CPU as well? If so, make sure there is enough headroom for your GPU's. I noticed when I set CPUs to 75% cores and 75% time (down from 100% cores and 100% time) my GPU WU's would finished quicker!


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un-nefer;11954705*
> Man I hope so, I'll have 3x 5850's in a couple days and I'm hoping for 1M ppd with them and a couple 4870's.
> 
> Are they all overclocked? What are your current temps?
> 
> I'll be running at least 950 core with my 3x 5850's, but hopefully 1000 core will be stable when the watercooling is all finalised.
> 
> According to a quick test and the BOINC GPU database, each 5850 at 950 core should get over 300K ppd - so 3x 5850 should be over 900k ppd on their own at 950 core
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah cool, so you should get higher then your current ppd.
> 
> Are you BOINCing on your CPU as well? If so, make sure there is enough headroom for your GPU's. I noticed when I set CPUs to 75% cores and 75% time (down from 100% cores and 100% time) my GPU WU's would finished quicker!


920 on the core of my 5850 gets me 285k avg


----------



## manchesterutd81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un-nefer;11954705*
> Man I hope so, I'll have 3x 5850's in a couple days and I'm hoping for 1M ppd with them and a couple 4870's.
> 
> Are they all overclocked? What are your current temps?
> 
> I'll be running at least 950 core with my 3x 5850's, but hopefully 1000 core will be stable when the watercooling is all finalised.
> 
> According to a quick test and the BOINC GPU database, each 5850 at 950 core should get over 300K ppd - so 3x 5850 should be over 900k ppd on their own at 950 core
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah cool, so you should get higher then your current ppd.
> 
> Are you BOINCing on your CPU as well? If so, make sure there is enough headroom for your GPU's. I noticed when I set CPUs to 75% cores and 75% time (down from 100% cores and 100% time) my GPU WU's would finished quicker!





















i want to be king of the castle!!!









err well i guess ill have to start looking at the for sale section again... find me some 5970s and build another rig....


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Guys... I must say it again, we have a real nice curve going on.









Looks like each month we are doing more points than we did the last one... almost looks like exponential growth.

Like the gap of points between each month keeps getting bigger. (illustrated below







)

Go team


----------



## JL421

...That's over 2 billion points by March...seriously?


----------



## gamer11200

BOINCstats has us achieving that 2 billion milestone on April 29 2011 given our current RAC. A great goal would be getting 2 billion by the end of march









And yes, that graph is beautiful!


----------



## manchesterutd81

[/QUOTE]BOINCstats has us achieving that 2 billion milestone on April 29 2011 given our current RAC. A great goal would be getting 2 billion by the end of march

And yes, that graph is beautiful![/QUOTE]


----------



## manchesterutd81

http://boincstats.com/stats/boinc_us...3868be841e9182

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




































:appl aud:



















I told you the train was coming JL!!!!


----------



## DarkRyder

lets hope said steam train pictured above, has enough water, wood, and an determined engineer to stoke the hell outta the fire. We Big 4 ( Gill, Grunion, Sparky, and myself) could use some company.


----------



## JL421

Ah...but I just got offered a new work program...14 weeks of $600 weeks...with no expenses...watch yourself...


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder;11963423*
> We Big 4 ( Gill, Grunion, Sparky, and myself) could use some company.


My nvida card does not do much good... just a few points here and there from running seti lately.

But, as of today, k4m1k4z3 is no longer unemployed

















I might throw together a low power consumption BOINC rig in about a month... what is a good ATI card that can throw down some good numbers and barely use any power? (while it is under full load of course)
I might get 1 of whatever card that is(needs to be a short card) and stick it on a mini itx board and call it my BOINCER/HTPC









I need low power because I am also wanting to build a sandybridge system for [email protected] and still keep my i7, xeon, and P4 system going.


----------



## un-nefer

Congrats on employment k4m1k4z3









If you want to BOINC on a budget and get decent points per day, try and buy a used 4870 mate - they're under $80 now (see HERE or HERE or HERE







).

You'll hit 100K ppd with one and move up the ranks pretty quickly


----------



## DarkRyder

5770's are nice


----------



## un-nefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder;11969379*
> 5770's are nice


they're only SP though, you need DP GPU to get decent points


----------



## DarkRyder

not on dnetc.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

I cant do dnetc...








someone stole my username there.
I can do milkyway though.

So should I be looking at 4800/5800 cards to get the DP?
Would a 4830 or 4850 work well?
Or maybe a 4870 if it isnt too long for the kind of build I have in mind...

What kind of difference in performance would I see for those 3 cards mentioned.


----------



## DarkRyder

to do milkyway yes. a 5830 or 5850 is nice to MW


----------



## manchesterutd81

OH Yeah Baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

JL watch out here i come!!!!!!!!
















Josh


----------



## un-nefer

Almost hit 1M ppd manu - very nice mate


----------



## ibew112

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3;11970012*
> I cant do dnetc...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> someone stole my username there.
> I can do milkyway though.
> 
> So should I be looking at 4800/5800 cards to get the DP?
> Would a 4830 or 4850 work well?
> Or maybe a 4870 if it isnt too long for the kind of build I have in mind...
> 
> What kind of difference in performance would I see for those 3 cards mentioned.


4850 and above for milkyway, 4870 are very hot I had two in crossfire and it took everything I had to keep them under 81 degrees one became a toaster and XFX replaced it with a 4890 and im having mobo issues so they are not running at the moment. they crunched a MW unit in 4:00 in crossfire. I have some 4850 that do MW in 6:10 in crossfire.

I dont think 4830 is supported by milkyway if DarkRyder is running one maybe he can speak on this issue

http://milkyway.cs.rpi.edu/milkyway/forum_thread.php?id=1505

this list says it is I have heard otherwise so check before you buy one

5800 are the ticket to burning the work units up............. 1440 shaders in a 5850 and 1600 shaders in a 5870 they flat tear it up

Good luck

P.S. 112sparky at your service


----------



## DarkRyder

5830 is


----------



## un-nefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibew112;11978726*
> 4870 are very hot I had two in crossfire and it took everything I had to keep them under 81 degrees one became a toaster and XFX replaced it with a 4890


Weird.

I've had my 4870 at 800/800 sandwiched between a sound card and a 5850 and temps ate under 65C at 99% load BOINCing DNETC. Even at 850/1000 with a bump in core voltage, it didn't go over 75C.

What clocks and voltage were your 4870's at?


----------



## ibew112

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un-nefer;11979253*
> Weird.
> 
> I've had my 4870 at 800/800 sandwiched between a sound card and a 5850 and temps ate under 65C at 99% load BOINCing DNETC. Even at 850/1000 with a bump in core voltage, it didn't go over 75C.
> 
> What clocks and voltage were your 4870's at?


live it up, mine were wide open 1 slot between the cards and had to have fans rolling to keep them under 90. I averaged 82 on a good day they fell to 79

http://xfxforce.com/en-us/products/graphiccards/HD%204000series/4870.aspx

you arent getting hit by these floods are you un-nefer


----------



## un-nefer

I have a reference 4870 that blows the air out the back - maybe that is why it stays a little cooler?

And, no, I'm not near the floods man - but my family is from QLD and they are in the thick of it atm.


----------



## blox

Aargh! GPU3 won't OC much anymore.. anything over 847 and I get a black screen.. then full lockup a few seconds later









Any ideas? It's still in warranty and the cooler fan wasn't working so I should be able to rma


----------



## DarkRyder

i would rma it to be safe. if it cant handle 847 without a lockup and it has a bad fan. I'd send it off now before it gets worse, and they always do.


----------



## manchesterutd81

*JL421 you still see im hot on your trail... better bring those numbers up or ill be up on dat booty real soon...*


----------



## ibew112

nice run blox are you back to manipulating Milky Way or did you get some new toys

1-28-11


----------



## LiLChris

My e5200 at work is crunching away for a week.








Might push the overclock a little more if I pass by the office one of these days.


----------



## gamer11200

Something that I noticed after trying out a Radeon 6950 on MilkyWay, the runtime on those work units are exteremely short. Took under 2 minutes to complete. Considering that the GPU apps requires DP and the cards that support it are quite powerful, they should really up the time it takes to complete those tasks by even something like 5x.


----------



## DarkRyder

i'd like 30min to 1hr long tasks, but i dont see that happening. i've gotten tasks from climate prediction that say it will take 6 months to complete lol. but that has been ages.


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*


i'd like 30min to 1hr long tasks, but i dont see that happening. i've gotten tasks from climate prediction that say it will take 6 months to complete lol. but that has been ages.


I hate climate prediction's work units. Worst decision I ever made in regards to BOINC was choosing to run that project. I had to end up cancelling those work units


----------



## jazznaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder;12213263*
> i'd like 30min to 1hr long tasks, but i dont see that happening. i've gotten tasks from climate prediction that say it will take 6 months to complete lol. but that has been ages.


6 months? That's absolutely ridiculous


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jazznaz;12216745*
> 6 months? That's absolutely ridiculous


When I ran Climate Prediction, I got work units that would take 300 hours to complete on a C2Q Q8200 @ 2.33GHz (mind you, each work unit only ran on 1 core, but still...)


----------



## LiLChris

So I looked at my boincstats to see how my C2D is doing with milkyway which its getting 1-3k a day. Then I noticed Collatz is still giving me credit from the 2 days of the BGB.

100k Pending credits still.


----------



## gamer11200

Collatz can be nasty like that at times.


----------



## LiLChris

That is why I did worse this month's BGB cause I started collatz a few hours before the start. Usually I turn it on 2 days before and then all those credits are given to me on the right day.


----------



## DarkRyder

thats the way it goes sometimes.


----------



## un-nefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder;12213263*
> i've gotten tasks from climate prediction that say it will take 6 months to complete lol. but that has been ages.


The climate you're trying to predict would have already come and gone


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder;12219501*
> thats the way it goes sometimes.


Yup, I need a reminder this time so I do not forget.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gamer11200*


When I ran Climate Prediction, I got work units that would take 300 hours to complete on a C2Q Q8200 @ 2.33GHz (mind you, each work unit only ran on 1 core, but still...)


yeah and it gave me like 3 years to do the work. ask bal3wolf. I joined up right after cp was created and it gave me insanely huge work units.


----------



## DarkRyder

let us hammer out the new projects of the month. I myself and gonna try to get as much WCG work done as i possibly can


----------



## jazznaz

Anyone from the UK fancy setting up a small BOINC farm?









http://tinyurl.com/47mty9w


----------



## DarkRyder

all of those working together wouldnt equal my ppd. unless they were all core 2 duo's or quads.


----------



## vaio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jazznaz;12225296*
> Anyone from the UK fancy setting up a small BOINC farm?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/47mty9w


Interesting idea lol


----------



## Jayce1971

Just wondering if anyone in here is using ATI 5770 for processing w/u's? This little card seems to multi card scale _really_ nice, and I could start with one or two, and add 1 every month or so. Seems like everyone believes that BOINC is more optimized for ATI cards now, (used to be you couldn't use 'em at all for anything other than testing bad drivers). But, the times seemed to have changed. So, I was thinking, with 2 of these cards in crossfire:

*good gaming ability
*Cheap at around $110 ea, and will only go down in price
*DX10/DX11 for future games
*all four pci-e slots on mobo filled (with my other 2 8800gts's)
*can add a card when prices drop,(or paycheck is good







)
*can scale awsome up to 3-4 cards in crossfire-x to match top-of-the-line offerings from team red or green.

Just seems like a win-win for me and boinc!








Any thoughts?
*edit:*I've made up my mind. I'm selling my GallienKrueger 1001rbII bass guitar head, and using the procedes to upgrade my gaming rig...don't have time to play bass much anymore. That should be enough to net me 3 cards and a Phenom2 quad core. It looks like 3 of these would scale about the same or slightly better than 2 470's in sli....... W00T!


----------



## gamer11200

I'm using a 5770 and in my opinion (and my professional reviewers alike) it is the best Performancerice card. It is great for gaming at 1650x1080 resolution and its heat output isn't bad. Plus, the price for them is quite nice.

In terms of BOINC, due to its lack of Double Precision (DP), it cannot be used for the [email protected] project, but it does great in the other 3 (Collatz Conjecture, [email protected], PrimeGrid).


----------



## ibew112

I love the card it is the only card that has single slot cooling of the 5xxx series they should work fantastic in a quad configuration, do it an take a picture for me please

http://techviewing.com/powercolor-si...graphics-card/

the bomb diggity,

p.s. we are a rep+ community


----------



## ibew112

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102883

here they are folks 1600 shaders at $200, you absolutely cannot go wrong with these, two of these cards in crossfireX will crunch Milkyway ati13 in 1:25 seconds only topped by a 5970 that will crunch the same wu in 1:15 get them while they are still on the shelf.


----------



## Jayce1971

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ibew112*


I love the card it is the only card that has single slot cooling of the 5xxx series they should work fantastic in a quad configuration, *do it an take a picture for me please*

http://techviewing.com/powercolor-si...graphics-card/

the bomb diggity,

p.s. we are a rep+ community


Actually, there is a quite thorough review over at guru's, using 1, 2, 3 and yes 4 of those power color single slot cards. 
It also compares the performance to many other cards as well... and there are pics!!! I was surprised by the absolute scalability of these little cards. Until you hit quad, it's an almost perfect say...92-96% with each added card.
http://www.guru3d.com/article/powerc...sfirex-review/
Reading these reviews is one of the reasons I'm looking at this card. As I said, I don't have alot of upfront cash. But I may be able to swing something this week. I got Metro 2033 last week, and it just doesn't look good on my athlon3000+ and 1 geforce 8800gts, (you want to talk to me about unplayable framerates?!). My old 590 board died, and until the new mobo arrives this week, I'm stuck with a single graphics solution, i.e., no gaming aside from DiabloII. As the newer board has more (pcie2) slots than I've ever owned (combined), I'm trying to increase my gaming experience, and keep doing w/u's at the same time. My ol' 8800gts' chug along ok... they don't do the double precision work, but I've always donated my 'puter time to seti, anyway. So, If I can use the nvidia cards just for w/u, and grab 2 5770 for cheep, I'm gonna go that way. Eventually, adding one more 5770, possibly 2 if needed in the future. Remember, I have to update my dual core proc...after I see what I can wring out of it under the H70...hoping for 3.4-3.5. Otherwise, I think it may bottleneck those new gpu's substantially. Keeping an eye out for a 940,955,965 on craigslist, etc.


----------



## DarkRyder

i am selling my 5770 on OCN.


----------



## chevymeister

Hey all. Oddly enough, I was playing BC2 Vietnam earlier and Gill started talking to me since I had my OCN clan tag on. Told me about this section, I'd never heard of it before. Anyways now I'm doing the milky way boinc thinger (although I'm a total noob right now), I'll let it do it's thing now. Hi everybody.







& Thanks Gill.


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chevymeister;12304798*
> Hey all. Oddly enough, I was playing BC2 Vietnam earlier and Gill started talking to me since I had my OCN clan tag on. Told me about this section, I'd never heard of it before. Anyways now I'm doing the milky way boinc thinger (although I'm a total noob right now), I'll let it do it's thing now. Hi everybody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & Thanks Gill.


Great to hear that the great word of BOINC has reached you.

Are you running the [email protected] project on both the CPU and GPU of your sig rig?


----------



## chevymeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200;12307626*
> Great to hear that the great word of BOINC has reached you.
> 
> Are you running the [email protected] project on both the CPU and GPU of your sig rig?


Gill told me to cancel the cpu portion. Right now I am running the gpu only.







Overnight I finished 2 6hour WU's and a handful of some 6 minute ones lol. This is my first time participating in any sort of distributed computing programs.

One thing i'm curious about. How much exactly does this increase the electricity bill? When determining watt draw from the wall, is it power supply wattage you take into account or the tdp of the video card?


----------



## gamer11200

To my knowledge, you will take into account the TDP of the card


----------



## chevymeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200;12308936*
> To my knowledge, you will take into account the TDP of the card


So would it be fair to assume:

(TDP = 114w) * (Month (In hours) 720) / (KwH = 1000) * (6.5 cents per KwH).

$5.33 extra on my electricity bill? If that's the case, I'm not concerned about an extra 5 dollars and will keep my client open 24/7.


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chevymeister;12308968*
> So would it be fair to assume:
> 
> (TDP = 114w) * (Month (In hours) 720) / (KwH = 1000) * (6.5 cents per KwH).
> 
> $5.33 extra on my electricity bill? If that's the case, I'm not concerned about an extra 5 dollars and will keep my client open 24/7.


You also have to take into consideration the AC to DC conversion power loss that the power supply does. Most premium power supplies are 80PLUS certified, so at least 80% of the power pulled from wall outlet is turned into usable DC Power.


----------



## chevymeister

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gamer11200*


You also have to take into consideration the AC to DC conversion power loss that the power supply does. Most premium power supplies are 80PLUS certified, so at least 80% of the power pulled from wall outlet is turned into usable DC Power.


If my bill then goes to around 6/7 bucks higher than normal, I wonder why people find their bill jumps up 50-60 bucks like I've been hearing. There must be something I'm missing.


----------



## jazznaz

My setup is using about 400W while crunching. So due to efficiency, it's probably pulling around 500W from the wall.

So that's (720*500)/1000 = 360kWh/month. Say electricity prices are 12.5p/kWh (current UK average), that's a total of Â£45 per month in running costs.

Fairly expensive if I've done my maths right!









Also, from a quick google it looks like the 4850 draws 251W at load, which gives an approximate running cost of $36CAD, providing that the average electricity price is the same.


----------



## chevymeister

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jazznaz*


My setup is using about 400W while crunching. So due to efficiency, it's probably pulling around 500W from the wall.

So that's (720*500)/1000 = 360kWh/month. Say electricity prices are 12.5p/kWh (current UK average), that's a total of Â£45 per month in running costs.

Fairly expensive if I've done my maths right!









Also, from a quick google it looks like the 4850 draws 251W at load, which gives an approximate running cost of $36CAD, providing that the average electricity price is the same.


6.4 cents for first 1k KwH, then 7.4 cents. Hmm. I have no clue what my computer would be drawing though so this makes it a tad difficult to pinpoint. XD Thanks though


----------



## jazznaz

Ah wow, your power is cheap in Ontario!

E8400 draws around 150W while under load, not sure about the overclock though. As a minimum estimate, your PC costs $25 a month to run if you leave it on 24/7.


----------



## chevymeister

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jazznaz*


Ah wow, your power is cheap in Ontario!

E8400 draws around 150W while under load, not sure about the overclock though. As a minimum estimate, your PC costs $25 a month to run if you leave it on 24/7.


Granted my E8400 isn't doing work and is idling most of the time







Me and Gill set it up for GPU only. Said I had a good card because of DP (Can anyone elaborate on that? Google yielded no results







)


----------



## jazznaz

DP = Double precision

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Double_...g-point_format

Means that you can crunch on projects that require double precision arithmetic, such as [email protected]


----------



## chevymeister

BOINC Goal, position 100. Closed in on 150. Weeeee.


----------



## jazznaz

I'm gunning for the top 10 now, as soon as I've got the cash for a slightly more powerful PSU I'll be on the way up


----------



## Jayce1971

I found a really cheap hookup on 5770 gpu's. He raised the price on 'em today...still cheep, though...
http://cgi.ebay.com/AFOX-Video-Graphics-Card-w-ATI-5770-Chipset_W0QQitemZ280627657566QQihZ018QQcategoryZ3762QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
He was sellin' these new cards for $75+8s/h. Was gonna pick up 2 at least. Good thing I went back and checked out the darn chipset on the mobo. I didn't realize 780a wouldn't support crossfire. WTH? The board says it supports (4) pcie-2 graphics cards. I'm about sick of this bs Radeon/nVidia support crap. This proprietary oneupsmanship needs to stop already. I'm now either faced with getting a fairly expensive Radeon (5870 or the like) because I can't add another, or going sli.. (which I don't mind). The only thing is that, as of right now, Radeon's are waaayyy ahead dollar for dollar on graphics performance. So, I guess it's a couple of 460's for now... a little pricier, but they'll do double precision work at least.

I still don't believe that one should have to choose.... it's not difficult to build in support for both red and green... In the end, we're the only ones losing out in this.


----------



## chevymeister

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jayce1971*


I found a really cheap hookup on 5770 gpu's. He raised the price on 'em today...still cheep, though...
http://cgi.ebay.com/AFOX-Video-Graph...QQcmdZViewItem
He was sellin' these new cards for $75+8s/h. Was gonna pick up 2 at least. Good thing I went back and checked out the darn chipset on the mobo. I didn't realize 780a wouldn't support crossfire. WTH? The board says it supports (4) pcie-2 graphics cards. I'm about sick of this bs Radeon/nVidia support crap. This proprietary oneupsmanship needs to stop already. I'm now either faced with getting a fairly expensive Radeon (5870 or the like) because I can't add another, or going sli.. (which I don't mind). The only thing is that, as of right now, Radeon's are waaayyy ahead dollar for dollar on graphics performance. So, I guess it's a couple of 460's for now... a little pricier, but they'll do double precision work at least.

I still don't believe that one should have to choose.... it's not difficult to build in support for both red and green... In the end, we're the only ones losing out in this.


There are usually ways to get around that, I'm sure I've read of some.


----------



## jazznaz

An update on my power usage for anyone who might be interested. I bought a power monitor and I've been looking at the power usage on my rig at full load (single 5870), and it looks like it's only drawing 280W from the wall at full load. Very impressed if those numbers are to be trusted!


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Wow, that's not bad for power consumption... almost seems too good to be true...

Sent from my HTC EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkRyder

makes me wonder how much power my machine will draw when i get her back together


----------



## chevymeister

In about 10 minutes, I've placed in the top 100 on the ocn team (My goal I posted). Weee, my first milestone.


----------



## ibew112

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chevymeister;12414725*
> In about 10 minutes, I've placed in the top 100 on the ocn team (My goal I posted). Weee, my first milestone.


goals are a great way to have fun boincing


----------



## k4m1k4z3

What have I done!
I have gone to the dark side.









Or the red side... 4870x2 is crunching away, and a 2nd will be here tomorrow.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Why does Milky Way always have to run out of units.









DNETC does not work right for me either... probably the darn ATI Drivers causing DNETC to crash.

So I am running collatz again.


----------



## jazznaz

Finally up and running on full power - top 10 here I come...


----------



## LiLChris

Just noticed I hit 4mil.


----------



## Jayce1971

Found me an awsome supplier shipping me (5) new in retail
box EVGA GTX 580's for $647!!! (lifetime warranty!) Can you say, "eBay"!!!








I may even keep a couple, just for grins.









Woot!


----------



## jazznaz

You bought 5 GTX 580s for $647 in total?!


----------



## Jayce1971

^Yup. Goes to show how much middleman markup there really is in these things.
I think my units per day should escalate dramatically!


----------



## grunion

Back into the fray with my CFX rig


----------



## jazznaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayce1971;12556657*
> ^Yup. Goes to show how much middleman markup there really is in these things.
> I think my units per day should escalate dramatically!


That's immense - well done! You should definitely sell those off though and pick up a few ATI cards if you're after big points. I'm no expert in CUDA projects, but ATI is still the top dog in BOINC GPU computing by a long way, unless something dramatic has happened overnight that I've missed!


----------



## un-nefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion;12557291*
> Back into the fray with my CFX rig


wb Grunion









What's your cfx rig ppd now? What speed are you running those 5870's at?


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *un-nefer*


wb Grunion









What's your cfx rig ppd now? What speed are you running those 5870's at?


TY

IDK yet, still need to roll back drivers.
Dnetc doesn't like the 11.2 cats, but I imagine 700k at 1ghz running dnetc and Aqua on my proc at 4.5ghz.


----------



## jazznaz

Anyone else having trouble with BoincStats at the minute? They had a database crash sometime yesterday and though the site is back up it's not reporting my credits properly.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jazznaz;12595934*
> Anyone else having trouble with BoincStats at the minute? They had a database crash sometime yesterday and though the site is back up it's not reporting my credits properly.


This seems like the 2nd time this has happened... yeah, my stats have not properly updated.

Edit: it seems like my cpid reset.


----------



## grunion

Uh oh

Broke my SB rig trying to oc the memory, trouble shooting now.
Not looking good so far, leaving the jumpers in place while I sleep.
Hopefully it'll clear up by morning.


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Uh oh

Broke my SB rig trying to oc the memory, trouble shooting now.
Not looking good so far, leaving the jumpers in place while I sleep.
Hopefully it'll clear up by morning.


Oh boy. Hopefully it's easily fixed and doesn't require RMAing. That rig can pump out some serious credits and without it, we are not as strong


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Uh oh

Broke my SB rig trying to oc the memory, trouble shooting now.
Not looking good so far, leaving the jumpers in place while I sleep.
Hopefully it'll clear up by morning.


SB Rig? good luck getting it back up i know it can be frustrating.


----------



## mdocod

Trash talking? Wow.. cool...

Well. I moving on up through position 60 in the team. I've only been at it for about a week... And my computer is a budget build.

Though I am cheating.. I'm using primegrid with a CUDA card









I should be up ~40 within a month.

MUAHAHAHAHA

THBHBHBHBHBHBHBHBHB

Eric


----------



## un-nefer

Nice one Eric, keep it up man and don't forget about the BOINCer's gone Bonkers events we have every month, you could win something for your efforts









But since we're trash talking, you know if you had an AMD 5870 instead of that nvidia card you break into the 40's in 10 days instead of it taking you a month









Of if you had a couple 5850's you'd be in the top 10 in a little over a month


----------



## mdocod

I will participate on the sidelines







(already operating as such with my wifes computer secretly running QMC) unless the prize potential is a mobo with more PCIE slots


----------



## lagittaja

Time to bump this.
Don't know what you're supposed to talk in this but..
I hope this isn't "unfriendly" but..
I'm reading through Climateprediction.net's website.
Currently taking a look in the about section.
Seems like a HUGE load of crap, like everyother thing with connections to IPCC
I mean like come on.

Have you looked outside?
Notice that BIG, HUGE, raging ball of fire on the sky?
Now try to imagine how big it is comparing to the size of the earth.
Now try to imagine how hot is is comparing the heat of the sun to a boiling kettle.

Now lets say that 50 000 years of history is a long time. (







)
Yeah right. You know how old the earth is, right?
4.54billion years (or 4.54milliard for you silly americans), 1% give or take. I make it easier for you.
That's 4 540 000 000 years, or 4 billion and 540 million years
So we, as in **** sapien, have been on this rock for *0.0011%* of the age of the earth.

And what do we make of this?
Earth has been around for a long time, and will be for a long time.
As will the sun be.

Diameter of Earth is ~12 800km
Sun's diameter is 109 times bigger than earth's diameter.
Earths equatorial surface gravity is 0.99732 g or 9,78 m/s if you prefer
Suns equatorial surface gravity is 28 bigger than earths, or 27.94 g or 274 m/s if you prefer.
And finally we get to the heat part









Suns photosphere's temperature is between 4000-6000K=Kelvin, with a effective temperature of 5800K
Suns corona's temperature is ~5,000,000K

0K = *-*273.15 degrees Celcius or -459.67 degrees Fahrenheit
0*C & 50*F= 273.15 Kelvin
Okay?

Photosphere:
5800K = 5 526.85 degrees Celsius or 9 980.33 degrees Fahrenheit
And some of you say that 30*C or 86*F is hot.
I'm not even going to try and convert the corona's temperature, too huge number.

What we get from all of this?
We, humans, our time on this rock is the size of a fly's poop. Saying that what human does causes the earths climate to change is utterly idiotic.

Infact, recently earths ocean temperatures have been verified to coincide with the amount of sun spots there is and the number of sunspots peaks every 11.1 years.
Not quite what media wants us to believe.
I encourage everyone to skip the fiction what they're serving in newspapers and head to do your own research over the internet.


----------



## Jayce1971

Yay!!! Got the sig rig punchin' out w.u.'s again. It's really remarkable how much cooler I'm able to run, yet so many times faster.... technology is truly wonderful. I've done as much work in first 24 hrs running BOINC as my first two computers did combined over 4 months.


----------



## The Llama

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lagittaja*


Time to bump this.
Don't know what you're supposed to talk in this but..
I hope this isn't "unfriendly" but..
I'm reading through Climateprediction.net's website.
Currently taking a look in the about section.
Seems like a HUGE load of crap, like everyother thing with connections to IPCC
I mean like come on.

Have you looked outside?
Notice that BIG, HUGE, raging ball of fire on the sky?
Now try to imagine how big it is comparing to the size of the earth.
Now try to imagine how hot is is comparing the heat of the sun to a boiling kettle.

Now lets say that 50 000 years of history is a long time. (







)
Yeah right. You know how old the earth is, right?
4.54billion years (or 4.54milliard for you silly americans), 1% give or take. I make it easier for you.
That's 4 540 000 000 years, or 4 billion and 540 million years
So we, as in **** sapien, have been on this rock for *0.0011%* of the age of the earth.

And what do we make of this?
Earth has been around for a long time, and will be for a long time.
As will the sun be.

Diameter of Earth is ~12 800km
Sun's diameter is 109 times bigger than earth's diameter.
Earths equatorial surface gravity is 0.99732 g or 9,78 m/s if you prefer
Suns equatorial surface gravity is 28 bigger than earths, or 27.94 g or 274 m/s if you prefer.
And finally we get to the heat part









Suns photosphere's temperature is between 4000-6000K=Kelvin, with a effective temperature of 5800K
Suns corona's temperature is ~5,000,000K

0K = *-*273.15 degrees Celcius or -459.67 degrees Fahrenheit
0*C & 50*F= 273.15 Kelvin
Okay?

Photosphere:
5800K = 5 526.85 degrees Celsius or 9 980.33 degrees Fahrenheit
And some of you say that 30*C or 86*F is hot.
I'm not even going to try and convert the corona's temperature, too huge number.

What we get from all of this?
We, humans, our time on this rock is the size of a fly's poop. Saying that what human does causes the earths climate to change is utterly idiotic.

Infact, recently earths ocean temperatures have been verified to coincide with the amount of sun spots there is and the number of sunspots peaks every 11.1 years.
Not quite what media wants us to believe.
I encourage everyone to skip the fiction what they're serving in newspapers and head to do your own research over the internet.


I think the idea is to trash talk each other, but if you want to trash talk a BOINC project, that's pretty awesome.


----------



## magic8192

I want to delete all my climateprediction credits.


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Llama;14525958*
> I think the idea is to trash talk each other, but if you want to trash talk a BOINC project, that's pretty awesome.


Yeah, I think the idea is that.
And I'm sorry if I offended someone, it wasn't directed at anyone.
Just needed to blow some steam off after reading through that bs, didn't find any appropriate thread nor felt like creating a rant.


----------



## Angrybutcher

With 71 members crunching for SETI, how is it that I'm #5 in RAC with a lowly 2500k and a single GTX570?


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*


With 71 members crunching for SETI, how is it that I'm #5 in RAC with a lowly 2500k and a single GTX570?










It's the GTX570. It must be ripping through work units.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*


With 71 members crunching for SETI, how is it that I'm #5 in RAC with a lowly 2500k and a single GTX570?










Your definition of lowly is interesting.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gamer11200*


It's the GTX570. It must be ripping through work units.


That it is. Seems to be doing a unit every 6-10 minutes







Now if only I could get my laptop's crappy ATI 3400 to crunch










Quote:



Originally Posted by *magic8192*


Your definition of lowly is interesting.


----------



## The Llama

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lagittaja*


Yeah, I think the idea is that.
And I'm sorry if I offended someone, it wasn't directed at anyone.
Just needed to blow some steam off after reading through that bs, didn't find any appropriate thread nor felt like creating a rant.


Offended? I thought it was great.


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Llama;14532052*
> Offended? I thought it was great.


Glad you did









I'd LOVE to contribute to a project which would calculate or somehow try to predict the suns behaviour.
There is that einstein project but pulsars? idk..
It literally is one of the biggest threats to humans.

Meteorites? Pfft, not that much after all. Yes, there are loads and loads of NEO's flying around there but the actual chances of a big one hitting earth? afaik the chance of that happening is quite slim, but not non-existent.
But some don't know or haven't being told about the big baseball bat in our solar system? Yeah, that's Jupiter, one of the gas giants in our solar system. It literally is a big baseball bat, redirecting most of the NEO's. And if some NEO would slip past it, there's still more planets in NEO's path, so the actual chances of a NEO getting past all those would be astronomical afaik.
And if it wouldn't be big enough it would just make life harder. Like if it would hit the ocean we'd get lovely mega tsunamis and such, life would go on.
Or if it hit a tectonic plate it would scuff the crust and shoot it up in the atmosphere making the sun "go away" for a few years, life would still go on.

Have you guys watched Knowing? Nicolas Cage? Sun blasting huge solar flares or whatnot towards earth? That would be interesting to witness irl.

And gamma-ray bursts are quite freaking. Don't know much about them but what I've heard/read I don't like them









Or someday, in the future our sun is going to run out of fuel. This *will* happen and we have no way of stopping it.
When a star runs out of it's primary fuel, and that is hydrogen, it starts to burn the heavier elements.
That's umm the "degenerate form". It will expand into a red giant, and by doing that literally swallowing earth.

But life's too short to worry about these things, anyway were going to be long dead, buried and turned to dust before that happens.
I wouldn't even be surprised if **** sapiens would be long gone to another planet or extinct when the sun would die.

If I would have to choose from all the apocalyptic stuff, I would currently be most concerned about Yellowstone..

Or some crazy engineer figuring out a way to make a powerful enough magnet or tractor beam to shoot the debris from earth's orbit down upon us








That's not apocalyptic but still crazy and would be quite freaking scary
















If some of you is interested in this kind of astrology stuff, I'd recommend "How The Universe Works" documentary mini series from Discovery, 8 episodes. And I really liked it.
Or "The Universe" from History, has like over 60 episodes iirc.
I personally didn't like the "The Universe", there's just something about that generic american narrator voice of Eric Thompson that I strongly dislike.
Or if you like the voice of Morgan Freeman, there's also a documentary from Science channel, "Through the Wormhole"
IDK, there was something itchy about that doc series, not childish but maybe a little. Not sure what to think about it.

Should I try MW ?


----------



## Tex1954

I think more important and pressing concerns are in order of importance as follows:

1) Will I wake up tomorrow?
2) Will the crackhead next door cause a fire?
3) When the hell is my HD6990 going to get here?
4) When can I afford a couple more HD6990's?
5) Is the toilet going to overflow tomorrow?
.
.
.
101) Is the president going to fart and cause the SUN to explode?
.
.
.
2001) Why aren't we finding those black squares floating around telling us to stay away from IO? And why aren't we mining space and building those longazz spaceships?
.
.
.
9999) Will Overclock.Net explode from a meteor hit?
.
.
.
etc...


----------



## lagittaja

Hahah Tex, thanks for the laughs


----------



## magic8192

I want some of what Tex is smoking:lachen:


----------



## Tex1954




----------



## DarkRyder

better watch out tex. dont give out your secret recipe, or else apple will claim its theirs and sue you for your recipe.


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tex1954*


5) Is the toilet going to overflow tomorrow?


This is always something that ruins your day.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*


better watch out tex. dont give out your secret recipe, or else apple will claim its theirs and sue you for your recipe.


Banana Peels, sun dried, with a pinch of crushed mustard seed and dried mushroom put in a pipe...

And of course, a fifth of Jim Beam and coffee... to sip on...

LOL!


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954;14545959*
> Banana Peels, sun dried, with a pinch of crushed mustard seed and dried mushroom put in a pipe...
> 
> And of course, a fifth of Jim Beam and coffee... to sip on...
> 
> LOL!


*Looks at paper copy of a recipe*
But...but...it says here that you used apple cores instead of banana peels
*Reads title*
Yup..Tex nineteen-thousand-eighteen-fifty-four...wait...
>_<
Last time I buy recipes from the black market.

Now for more randomness


----------



## videoman5

Just hit the one million mark today. Feels good man. Plus I got my borked 4830 working again so I can expect a bit more growth/day.
EDIT: Is it possible to use an IGP to crunch?


----------



## Tex1954

igp??? Is that older than the AGP? If so, unless it's a special one that has at least an 8400 Nvidia chipset, then no...

Here is the list of CUDA enabled boards...

http://developer.nvidia.com/cuda-gpus


----------



## lagittaja

erm lolwat tex?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Graphics_processing_unit#Integrated_graphics_solutions


----------



## Tex1954

LOL! So I couldn't remember, LOL! Happens when you age and don't have all those burned out cells to help out...

LOL!

Yes, some of them are CUDA capable... the list will tell ya which ones... bet you already figured that out as well..








LOL!


----------



## videoman5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954;14645901*
> LOL! So I couldn't remember, LOL! Happens when you age and don't have all those burned out cells to help out...
> 
> LOL!
> 
> Yes, some of them are CUDA capable... the list will tell ya which ones... bet you already figured that out as well..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!


It's a Radeon 4250 that's not doing anything. I gave up on making it work.


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *videoman5;14647393*
> It's a Radeon 4250 that's not doing anything. I gave up on making it work.


Sorry to break it to ya, but that's not going to do much with BOINC. It'd be marginally faster than a single core of the CPU in my chip on Collatz, so maybe it was for the better that you gave up on it


----------



## lagittaja

It would be interesting to try if some BOINC project could benefit from the IGP which is in most of the Sandy Bridge chips, aka HD Graphics 3000 from Intel.


----------



## DarkRyder

or 2000 depending on the cpu


----------



## videoman5

What I am doing: Running distributed computer work on the Collatz Conjecture. I really don't do anything at all.

What I am doing; when I fill out job/intern applications:
Researcher on the validity of the Collatz Conjecture in collaboration with Professor Jon Sonntag and The Space Science Laboratory at the University of California-Berkley via the Berkeley Open Infrastructure for Network Computing funded by grants SCI/0221529, SCI/0438443, and SCI/0721124 from the National Science Foundation(NSF).


----------



## Angrybutcher

Looks like SETI is kicking out units again. Rosetta is staying on my CPU.

Looks like my Milkyway crunching is getting paused. Those points will be missed, though I'm not doing this for points!


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> or 2000 depending on the cpu


Yeah but HD graphics 2k is pretty much useless compared to 3k.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Deeeebs

Come on guys lets support Blitz!

Cooking with Blitz...

Oh and keeping this on topic... Folding is where it is at!!

Deeeebs out!


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeeebs;14843592*
> Come on guys lets support Blitz!
> 
> Cooking with Blitz...
> 
> Oh and keeping this on topic... Folding is where it is at!!
> 
> Deeeebs out!


Uh no. I'd rather search for aliens than cure cancer:kungfu:


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher;14843700*
> Uh no. I'd rather search for aliens than cure cancer:kungfu:


I would eat you alive in searching for aliens with my behemoth! But for now [email protected] FTW!


----------



## gamer11200

We are #33 now. Only 33? Come on people, Overclock.net's BOINC Team is better than that!


----------



## manchesterutd81

Guys i know ive been gone for the summer but this summer has been aweful down here in texas simply the hottest I have ever lived through,
But dont worry I think i have a line on 2 6990s








The Tri-5850s aint got nothing on dual 6990s

So bring on the cooler weather and I hope we get some super cold stuff so i can ramp up once again...

BTW what did I miss?









Joshua


----------



## Angrybutcher

Wow, nice picture. I wonder if a car could survive (with no damage) driving through that at 60mph? I think the problem would be, no idea how much of the road is engulfed after that opening...


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manchesterutd81;14917857*
> Guys i know ive been gone for the summer but this summer has been aweful down here in texas simply the hottest I have ever lived through,
> But dont worry I think i have a line on 2 6990s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Tri-5850s aint got nothing on dual 6990s
> 
> So bring on the cooler weather and I hope we get some super cold stuff so i can ramp up once again...
> 
> BTW what did I miss?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joshua


i thought you didnt like me anymore man.







glad to see you're still alive tho


----------



## Tex1954

Fires like that on the road suck all the air out and burn with it... possibly your car would stop running and you couldn't breath very well. It's simply an ugly place to drive through under those conditions and hot as hell. Breathing any of the super-heated ash and smoke could fry your lungs as well.


----------



## cechk01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tex1954*


Fires like that on the road suck all the air out and burn with it... possibly your car would stop running and you couldn't breath very well. It's simply an ugly place to drive through under those conditions and hot as hell. Breathing any of the super-heated ash and smoke could fry your lungs as well.












Sounds like summer time in miami


----------



## cechk01

I may not be crunching at full tilt for a few days because i'm running windows 8 on a VM


----------



## FightingEdge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manchesterutd81;14917857*
> Guys i know ive been gone for the summer but this summer has been aweful down here in texas simply the hottest I have ever lived through,
> But dont worry I think i have a line on 2 6990s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Tri-5850s aint got nothing on dual 6990s
> 
> So bring on the cooler weather and I hope we get some super cold stuff so i can ramp up once again...
> 
> BTW what did I miss?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joshua


This summer I had a tornado destroy a good third of my town (Joplin, Missouri) R.I.P 159

I know the feeling.


----------



## Blitz6804

Look out, me, *I'm coming for you*!


----------



## Blitz6804

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200;11028038*
> I am truly impressed at our BOINC team. We haven't even cracked 10% of this teams' potential and we are already taking over the statistics. Top 20 in RAC and (soon to be) Top 50 in Total Credit.
> 
> With the upcoming Project of The Month and the second BOINCers Gone Bonkers event, I can only see things accelerate for us going into 2011.


We have now slid to 33rd overall, 28th in RAC.


----------



## ku4jb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blitz6804;15147069*
> Look out, me, *I'm coming for you*!


Sweet little OCN worker you've assembled !

lol, you probably would only need 3 of those 6 cores and one of the 6970's to leave me in the dust









thanks for the crunch plug in yer sig, right neighborly of you:thumb:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blitz6804;15147763*
> We have now slid to 33rd overall, 28th in RAC.


fire up those 6970's


----------



## Blast_Crisis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4jb;15147923*
> fire up those 6970's


Indeed! That would help us move up in stats!


----------



## DarkRyder

run those bad boys on dnetc


----------



## Blitz6804

They're causing me troubles already with them doing Milky, I shudder to think of what DNETC will do to them.


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blitz6804;15158305*
> They're causing me troubles already with them doing Milky, I shudder to think of what DNETC will do to them.


What kind of problems?


----------



## DarkRyder

making him too many points.


----------



## Blast_Crisis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*


making him too many points.


Worst. Problem. Ever.


----------



## DarkRyder

i know man it sucks dont it. just like when i grape yall in the mouth tomorrow for BGB baby!


----------



## Blitz6804

Whenever they're running, my PC is incredibly sluggish, Explorer becomes remarkably unstable (sometimes), my ears begin to bleed, and my UPS screams in pain.


----------



## DarkRyder

sounds like the same pain i feel when i fire up the beast. except its the wife screaming. lol


----------



## one-shot

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*   i know man it sucks dont it. just like when i grape yall in the mouth tomorrow for BGB baby!  
It's a walk off now!

  
 You Tube


----------



## DarkRyder

lol


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*
> 
> As nitteo said:
> 
> Quote:
> 
> This is a thread to spark up the competition!
> 
> Nothing energizes a Team like some friendly competition.
> 
> Post your trash talk to individuals, or teams on your overtake list, or take a little shot at your rival!


*insert trash talk to your rival here*


----------



## lagittaja

inb4 Lagittaja -> top50








Been a little slow for me the past few days. Gonna leap myself to 50th and then retire my gpu till HCC GPU version gets out of beta and has tasks readily available.
If I were to crunch flat out Distrrtgen on my [email protected] for 16days straight that should net me the needed ~9.6mil points to reach 50th.
But I will turn the clocks down to stock during the night so I can actually sleep and I will halt the crunching on the 470 when I watch movies.
So I'm gonna make a wild guess that I could be 50th in 21days.


----------



## gamer11200

I was planning on getting an HD7870 or HD7850. Today is launch day and the only site so far with a listing is Newegg.ca with a Sapphire 7870 @ $360. Seems that they'll stick with the $249 for HD7850 and $349 for the HD7870. *sigh*. Looks like I might end up purchasing a single HD6870 for the time being since I can get a brand new shipped to me for under $200

Good news, you can expect to see me start pumping out some more credits soon. So to all those that passed me recently, watch out, gamer11200 will be back!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> I was planning on getting an HD7870 or HD7850. Today is launch day and the only site so far with a listing is Newegg.ca with a Sapphire 7870 @ $360. Seems that they'll stick with the $249 for HD7850 and $349 for the HD7870. *sigh*. Looks like I might end up purchasing a single HD6870 for the time being since I can get a brand new shipped to me for under $200
> Good news, you can expect to see me start pumping out some more credits soon. So to all those that passed me recently, watch out, gamer11200 will be back!


a used 5870 would still be faster and cheaper then a 6870 might even find some new fairly cheap.


----------



## one-shot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> I was planning on getting an HD7870 or HD7850. Today is launch day and the only site so far with a listing is Newegg.ca with a Sapphire 7870 @ $360. Seems that they'll stick with the $249 for HD7850 and $349 for the HD7870. *sigh*. Looks like I might end up purchasing a single HD6870 for the time being since I can get a brand new shipped to me for under $200
> Good news, you can expect to see me start pumping out some more credits soon. So to all those that passed me recently, watch out, gamer11200 will be back!


Give Nvidia time to get their card out and the price will go down. That card costs more than a GTX 570 for similar performance, although the 7870 does have much lower load power consumption. The price of $350 is a little high. The GTX 570 has been at that price point for over a year with comparable performance.


----------

